#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-22
<vandenoever> hi guys, is this the right place to ask something about installing ubuntu-server with a special driver?
<nyu> hi
<cjwatson> nyu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment
<nyu> yeah, seen /topic :)
<nyu> thanks
<nyu> uhm I suspect some part of the manual partitioning GUI is imported from somewhere else, could that be?
<nyu> I can't find some of the strings
<cjwatson> gparted
<cjwatson> or qtparted
<nyu> okie
<evand> cjwatson: any ideas, or perhaps you'd prefer this in email?
<evand> sorry to pester, I wasn't sure if you saw the above message
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-23
<mcquaid> cjwatson, are you available?
* #ubuntu-installer  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<cjwatson> evand: might be worth investigating why they get torn down in the first place, and whether we can do without that in PARTMAN_NO_COMMIT mode
<cjwatson> evand: partman-base/partman
<evand> cjwatson: ok, will do
<evand> thanks!
<cjwatson> the abort function is the one to prod
<cjwatson> it also handles errors though, so ...
<cjwatson> tricky
<evand> ok
<evand> by the way, as soon as I get this figured out, I think it'll be ready to merge.  It's the last thing on my list.
<cjwatson> neat! I'm at the distro sprint at the moment, so can't really test until next week
<evand> cjwatson: 'tis ok, after this I'm going to do as much work I can on m-a itself, so hopefully I'll have a new version of that as well to go with the ubiquity changes for when you get back.
<evand> As it is already needed for fixes in the debian-installer portion (ma-ask, mostly)
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: i have an error when debconf switch to partman for partitioning
<saispo> i use french for debconf, and when partman is called by the preseed, i have an error and switch directly to english
<saispo> and i haven't got the time to catch the error
<cjwatson> boot with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 on the kernel command line and you'll get a full debconf trace in /var/log/syslog
<saispo> ok great, thks
<saispo> cjwatson: the error code is =! 0 ?
<cjwatson> what error code?
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, you're being very unclear
<saispo> ok excuse me
<saispo> for my bad english
<saispo> i try to use a preseed file which partition automaticaly the hard drive
<saispo> but before partman s launched, i see an error
<saispo> but i can't manage to catch it :/
<saispo> cjwatson: no parser to verify preseed file ?
<cjwatson> not aside from the installer itself
<cjwatson> the debconf trace should be sufficient
<saispo> k
<saispo> my eyes see an error on alib when partman is started
<cjwatson> I cannot help you without precise details
<cjwatson> I have given you the information necessary to get precise details from the log file
<saispo> yes cjwatson
<saispo> i'm agree
<saispo> excuse me for my bad english
<joejaxx> cjwatson: i am trying to build the ubuntu debian-installer from source on feisty but when i go to make an image lets say build_netboot i receive an error after it downloads the udebs
<joejaxx> Needed belocs-locales-bin not found (looked in apt.udeb/cache/archives/, debugudebs/)
<joejaxx> apparently that is not being pulled
<cjwatson> it's not supposed to be - find out why
<cjwatson> you need a reasonably consistent host system to build d-i; in particular a system with broken dependencies in the installed set is unlikely to work well
<cjwatson> if all else fails, build a chroot with debian-installer's build-dependencies
<joejaxx> cjwatson: i was building it inside a chroot with all the correct build dependencies which is why i found that weird
<saispo> cjwatson: i'm back, if you want i can try to explain you what i want to do, and what it's my problem
<saispo> debian-installer use devfs or udev ?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-24
<cjwatson> joejaxx: possibly extra cruft in sources.list?
<cjwatson> saispo: udev, since hoary
<cjwatson> saispo: up to dapper we used devfs-style paths, although not devfs proper; from edgy on we use normal device paths too
<joejaxx> cjwatson: i just have the the  one line in the sources.list.udeb.local
<joejaxx> -the
<cjwatson> what's that line?
<joejaxx> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main main/debian-installer restricted
<cjwatson> that's bogus. if you're going to write sources.list.udeb.local yourself (it's not automatically generated) then it MUST be correct.
<cjwatson> either remove it and let it be autogenerated, or remove 'main' and 'restricted' and leave just 'main/debian-installer'
<joejaxx> cjwatson: i initially did this on edgy  when i had only the main/installer i whould not download the udebs it worked after i added the main
<joejaxx> cjwatson: that is why i had added main
<joejaxx> cjwatson: but main/installer works by itself on feisty i should have just tried the original method
<joejaxx> cjwatson: thanks
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: is d-i    partman-auto/disk string /dev/discs/disc0/disc depreceated ?
<cjwatson> yes, won't work in edgy
<cjwatson> use /dev/hda or /dev/sda as appropriate; and you must also preseed 'd-i partman-auto/method string regular'
<saispo> ok, i don't know this
<saispo> thks
<saispo> not possible to have a trick for using the first hard drive ?
<saispo> if i don't know it's an scsi drive or an ide drive
<cjwatson> I've fixed that in feisty, but it's not easy in edgy
<cjwatson> 'clearpart --all' in Kickstart will do that
<cjwatson> you can mix Kickstart and plain preseeding fairly freely using the 'preseed' Kickstart extension
<saispo> ok
<saispo> or script a thing in shell ?
<cjwatson> in feisty (maybe not actually landed in images yet) you can preseed partman-auto/method to regular and just leave partman-auto/disk unpreseeded, and it will use the first disk if and only if there is only one
<saispo> k
<saispo> can i backport feisty installer version for edgy or not ?
<cjwatson> saispo: yes, it's possible to do it using preseed/early_command, but it's not straightforward and I don't have a recipe for you
<saispo> k
<cjwatson> if you attempt to backport the installer, you get to keep all the many pieces into which it will most likely break
<saispo> k :/
<saispo> not a great solution :)
<saispo> thanks for your help
<saispo> your project is very interesting ! :)
<cjwatson> you can look at kickseed/handlers/clearpart.sh (apt-get source kickseed) for ideas if you want to go the early_command route
<saispo> k
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1816 ubiquity/ (8 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Ship an apport hook instead of calling apport directly from the GTK
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  frontend.
<saispo> cjwatson: have you got the time to explain somethings ?
<saispo> i need explication between preseed, seeds and tasks
<saispo> preseed is the file for automatic answering and parameter for debconf
<saispo> seeds is for the file will be include in the cd ? deps will be calculate by germinate, ok ? but not used for installing packages on the system ?
<saispo> and what is tasks ?
<saispo> if i have an error, tell me :) i try to draw the schemas on a paper :)
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: is it possible to roll a new d-i for dapper-proposed, now that there is a new kernel?
<tepsipakki> I mean rebuild it for -proposed
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-25
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: is it possible to roll a new d-i for dapper-proposed, now that there is a new kernel?
<tepsipakki> I mean rebuild it for -proposed
<tepsipakki> hrmh
<tepsipakki> I'm trying to build d-i myself, using dapper-proposed, but it can't find the udebs for the new kernel
<tepsipakki> oh
<tepsipakki> dang
<tepsipakki> yep, had to put sources.list.udeb.local in build/
<tepsipakki> ..which was documented in the d-i paper by fjp
<tepsipakki> ..but it failed miserably since the installer can't fetch udebs from both dapper and dapper-proposed
<tepsipakki> so preseeding mirror/udeb/suite doesn't help
<tepsipakki> btw, I built d-i with the syslinux-3.31 merge I did
<tepsipakki> interesting, feisty installer recognized my sata-disk as /dev/sde, since there is a card-reader which occupies sd{a,b,c,d}
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1817 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * New partitioner: Skip telling partman to edit method or mountpoint if
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  either is left unchanged in the edit dialog.
<DaveMorris> Hi, is this the correct channel for Ubuntu package maintainers?  If now which one is?
<tepsipakki> try #ubuntu-motu
<DaveMorris> cheers
<saispo> hi
<saispo> i create a local pool on a custom CD, but when i put some debs in it, i think, debian-installer will automatically install them. how can i specify just the package i want to be installed ?
<saispo> i need to have some packages in the local pool which are not installed if the user doesn't want it
<secureboot> i'm getting an error I don't understand - "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources"
<secureboot> why would this be happening?  Is there no kernel on my CD?  I've check the override indicies, and tasks are being added, and it looks like correctly
<secureboot> is the kernel supposed to be fetched remotely, or locally, on the CD?
<secureboot> what other information can I look at or provide to track this down?
<saispo> have you added your key to ubuntu-keyring package ?
<secureboot> yeah - i think that's the problem though
<secureboot> i see an error about signature verification failed
<secureboot> so i'm tracking it down now
<saispo> :)
<secureboot> thanks for the advice
<saispo> no prob
<saispo> cjwatson: here ?
<secureboot> it seems like when things go wrong, it's difficult to figure out why
<saispo> yes..
<secureboot> the error message on that one is terrible for the curses interface, but reasonable in the logs
<saispo> DEBCONF_DEBUG= it's the solution
<secureboot> whoa - where do you set that?
<saispo> when you press F6 on boot
<saispo> secureboot: have you tried to add a local pool to your custom cd ?
<secureboot> saispo: i'm working on that - i've got the infrastructure there, but no actual packages yet
<secureboot> you're talking about an extras repo, right?
<secureboot> or is a local pool different than an extra repo?
<saispo> yes
<saispo> it's that
<saispo> i have an error...
<saispo> all deb in this repo is installed on the system, and i don't want that...
<secureboot> saispo: are you using a preseed?
<saispo> yep
<secureboot> saispo: but the preseed file isn't explicitly installing everything in your extra repo?
<saispo> no
<saispoo> re
<saispoo> excuse me secureboot, i lost the connection
<secureboot> no problem - i don't really have an answer for you, if you're not installing a task that installs everything
<secureboot> you can of course modify the preseed to install something like ubuntu-standard instead of ubuntu-desktop, but that shouldn't effect an external repo anyway, i don't think
<saispoo> k
<saispo> secureboot: have you try blacklist in seeds ?
<secureboot> saispo: no
<secureboot> saispo: you can specifically select things to not install, however
<saispo> yep
<saispo> i want to blacklist some packages but, i must had blacklist into STRUCTURE or it automatically read ?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<secureboot> it works!  now if i can just get the preseeding partitioning to work, i'll be set
<saispo> :)
<secureboot> and it works!
<secureboot> i wonder - is there any way to select /dev/hda, and if it doesn't exist, select /dev/sda instead?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-26
<saispo> hi
<saispo> i have an error in germinate after modifying seeds STRUCTURE
<saispo> anyone can help me ?
<saispo> how can i include universe repository for my cd creation ?
<cjwatson> saispo: preseed 'd-i apt-setup/universe boolean true'
<secureboot> i'm still having a great deal of trouble only putting the packages necessary for ubuntu-minimal and the installer on the install CD
<secureboot> wait - is ubuntu-standard actually smaller?
<cjwatson> ubuntu-standard is outside ubuntu-minimal
<cjwatson> it doesn't actually depend on it, but it implicitly requires it
<cjwatson> minimal < standard < desktop < ...
<secureboot> seems to install 232 packages either way
<secureboot> dpkg -l | wc -l at least says so.
<secureboot> odd
<Aphros> hi
<Aphros> is there a casper discussion channel?
<secureboot> how can I get the installer to install something from the intarweb?
<secureboot> i included the universe repository with d-i apt-setup as above
<secureboot> but the sources.list in the /target on the installer just has the cdrom, and the packages aren't found
<secureboot> now i've also got d-i mirror/suite string edgy
<secureboot> and mirror/http/hostname
<secureboot> what else is necessary?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-27
<saispo> hi
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-21
<evand> xivulon: I believe it's the fault of openoffice.  cjwatson can you confirm?
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/hardy/ubuntu/20080121/livecd-20080121-amd64.out
<xivulon> evand when do you think the files will be in?
<evand> xivulon: you mean lupin-casper 0.11?  When a fixed openoffice gets uploaded if I'm correct in that assumption.  I don't have an ETA on that.
<xivulon> evand what is a convenient way to find out what files/versions are in a particular build (other than asking :P)?
<evand> heh, check the manifest file
<evand> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/hardy-desktop-amd64.manifest
<xivulon> of course thanks!
<evand> You're welcome
<ganesh> i installed ubiquity & created a live cd but it is not installing from that cd , help me to resolve my problem
<xivulon> evand the manifest is dated 9th of jan. Is that normal?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-22
<xivulon> evand do I need to open a bug report wrt http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/1/9/50 ?
<evand> xivulon: given the low priority of it, we already have the workaround of formatting the underlying file in place, I imagine the kernel team would rather wait for such a patch to entire the mainline kernel.
<evand> Of course you're welcome to ask them, and a bug would be a good way of doing it.
<xivulon> evand not sure whether that affects other I/O operations
<xivulon> it might even fix suspend-to-ram...
<evand> they're definitely not going to want to apply a patch unless the benefits are known to occur, rather than it maybe fixing an issue.
<evand> but again, don't let me speak for them :)
<xivulon> hmm "It's hard to attempt to guarentee data safety"... That affects wubi but also Xen and VMs
<CIA-22> ubiquity: evand * r2413 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-22> ubiquity: * Changed the system partition unformatted check to a warning, in support of
<CIA-22> ubiquity:  ubiquity-preserve-home.
<CIA-22> ubiquity: evand * r2414 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<matttp> Good morning.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-23
<ganesh> how to update the grub after copying the filesystem from live cd
<saispo> hi all
<saispo> cjwatson_: it's possible to generate an hardy cd with debiancd method ?
<saispo> anyone have an idea why when i install my custom cd i generate, i have an error in syslog that indicates i can't mount /proc and tell me something about device-mapper
<saispo> ?
<saispo> i think it's at the ubuntu-keyring validation...
<saispo> i meet this bug with a gutsy installer : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap/+bug/77589
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77589 in debootstrap "debootstrap can't chroot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<saispo> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-boot@lists.debian.org/msg92845.html
<saispo> and this
<saispo> anyone have an idea ?
<saispo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-patches/2007-May/009369.html i see this :)
<saispo> etc/anonftpsync <- a password is in this file... it's normal ?
<CIA-22> ubiquity: evand * r2415 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-22> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-22> ubiquity:  1.27ubuntu2, partman-auto-loop 0ubuntu13, partman-basicfilesystems
<CIA-22> ubiquity:  56ubuntu2, partman-ext3 49ubuntu1, partman-target 52ubuntu2.
<CIA-22> ubiquity: evand * r2416 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.4
<silvergryphon> Good afternoon, all
<silvergryphon> I'm having trouble getting my Windows drive to boot, now that I've installed Ubuntu on a second (smaller) drive.   SATA drive has Windows, PATA drive has Ubuntu.  Not sure what all needs to be in Grub to entice Windows to wake up and come play.
<silvergryphon> any suggestions?
<silvergryphon> could someone help a poor helpless waif lost in this scary world of Gnomes and Grubs ?   (in particular, this Grub that's biting me in the butt)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-24
<CIA-22> user-setup: evand * r92 user-setup.ubuntu/debian/ (changelog user-setup-udeb.templates): * We no longer use the plugdev, netdev, powerdev, and scanner groups.
<CIA-22> user-setup: evand * r93 user-setup.ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.16ubuntu2
<CIA-22> user-setup: evand * r94 user-setup.ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): * Remove scanner group from the system.
<ganesh> cjwatson_, hai
<ganesh> cjwatson_, im facing grub problem
<ganesh> cjwatson_, i copied the whole filesystem into the newly created partition , now i want to boot from that partition
<ganesh> cjwatson_, without doing manuall process i want to boot it
<ganesh> cjwatson_, i can do that the booting process manually like going through the command "grub"
<ganesh> cjwatson_, i tried up other commands like " grub-install "
<ganesh> cjwatson_, these commands making grub folder not the menu.lst , why it is so.........
<ganesh> cjwatson_, please mail me into gan.arul@gmail.com
<tjaalton> pkgsel fails with "ls: /usr/lib/pre-pkgsel.d/*: No such file or dir". Probably the "*" shouldn't be there?
<evand> ah, indeed.
<evand> oh, hrm.  The former means that scripts in subdirectories get executed.
<tjaalton> hmm, yes
<saispo> hi all
<saispo> anyone know what is the problem when in the log you have Missing debootstrap-required vim-tiny for example
<saispo> evand: an idea ?
<evand> no, I don't.  Sorry.
<saispo> no prob, thanks evand
<saispo> evand: cjwatson is out ?
<evand> saispo: he's very busy this week, often in meetings.
<saispo> ok
<saispo> no problem :)
<CIA-22> user-setup: evand * r95 user-setup.ubuntu/debian/ (changelog user-setup-udeb.templates): * Add back plugdev. It's needed to make mounting easier for shell users.
<CIA-22> user-setup: evand * r96 user-setup.ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.16ubuntu3
<michael_e_brown> anybody here know grub?
<michael_e_brown> I need to display the grub menu entries in chinese.
<michael_e_brown> anybody have any idea?
<michael_e_brown> evand, cjwatson --^
<xivulon> evand there is no entry for the new installation in menu.lst
<xivulon> I assume this is related to what you mentioned this morning
<xivulon> I used to use preseed: d-i console-setup/layoutcode string gb
<xivulon> but it does not seem to work these days
<xivulon> I have noticed that someone is using en_GB in there
<xivulon> what is the convention for that?
<evand> xivulon: why are you using separate partitions rather than a single root and swap?
<xivulon> ???
<xivulon> I am not
<xivulon> unless it's far
<evand> odd.
<xivulon> fat
<evand> I'm seeing a usr.disk
<xivulon> in fat there is a 4Gb limit so to go around that I use several files
<xivulon> in ntfs I use only root and swap
<xivulon> If you see usr.disk under ntfs,  send me the wubi log in %TEMP%
<xivulon> evand are you on fat
<evand> ntfs
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-25
<xivulon> I'll have a look
<xivulon> shall securityfs be skept in umountfs?
<xivulon> umountfs does not work well, in particular it kills the /host when unmounting /boot
<xivulon> that's because /boot is bindmounted and its device is the hostedevice
<xivulon> when unmounted, even if the mountpoint is passed umount as opposed to the device, the umount -f -d arguments seem to be lethal
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, comments?
<xivulon> is passed TO umount
<ganesh> cjwatson, hai
<ganesh> cjwatson, i want to talk about the live cum install cd
<ganesh> cjwatson, i want to talk about the live cum install cd
<CIA-22> debian-installer: cjwatson * r871 ubuntu/ (10 files in 4 dirs): * Move to 2.6.24-5 kernels.
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson did you see my messages yesterday?
<xivulon> in short we still have issues with umountfs because of the umount flags used
<xivulon> the proposed solution is to keep track of both mountpoints and devices in top part of /proc/mounts (above /)
<xivulon> then skip the mountpoints that match, and for the devices that match use umount without -f flag
<xivulon> -f -d
<evand> xivulon: please send me a patch using diff -u and I'll take a look.
<xivulon> ok
<xivulon> evand do we need to skip securityfs?
<xivulon> like we do for procfs|linprocfs|devfs|sysfs|usbfs|usbdevfs|devpts?
<cjwatson> xivulon: re console-setup/layoutcode, en_GB is flat wrong. gb is correct.
<cjwatson> the names correspond to files in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/
<xivulon> hmm cjwatson I had that both in /proc/cmdline and in preseed but did not see that having any effect in installer/syslog and certainly the layout was us
<xivulon> locale instead worked as expected
<xivulon> when I do protected_mounts=$(sed -n '0,/^\/[^ ]* \/ /p' /proc/mounts) the eol is treated differently according to the shell used
<xivulon> how do I force eol in there?
<cjwatson> xivulon: if it's not working then that sounds like a bug; changing the preseeding would at best be a workaround
<xivulon> My first thought was that my preseed was wrong
<xivulon> sh q: how do I keep end of lines in x=$(cat /proc/mounts) ?
<cjwatson> quote it properly: x="$(cat /proc/mounts)"
<cjwatson> the trailing newline at the very end will be stripped (so add it back in as necessary) but not the others
<cjwatson> in general in shell, all $ expansions should be surrounded by "" unless you know better
<cjwatson> (there are some specific cases where they shouldn't be, but those are the exception rather than the rule)
<xivulon> cjwatson I am trying to do:
<xivulon> x="$(cat /proc/mounts)";echo $x | grep "^/dev"
<cjwatson> echo "$x"
<cjwatson> the quoting rule applies everywhere :)
<xivulon> ah
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson see if the following will do: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53419/
<xivulon> have not tasted it
<xivulon> diff http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53420/
<xivulon> ops diff is other way around
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53421/
<xivulon> teake 3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53422/
<xivulon> did not test it though and cannot test until tonight, one issue I can thing of is the umount order is altered
<xivulon> take 4: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53426/
<xivulon> this should preserve the umount order
<xivulon> again, I did not taste it, cjwatson, evand, have a look
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson, another issue I noticed is that the suspend button is correctly hidden in loopinstallations, but the hibernate button is still there
<CIA-22> ubiquity: evand * r2417 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): * Add usability support to 'only-ubiquity'.
<evand> xivulon: if you decide you want to add accessibility support to Wubi, it's as simple on the Ubiquity side as adding access= and a proper code (see casper-bottom/30accessibility) after the -- on the kernel cmdline.
<xivulon> evand yes absolutely
<xivulon> I'd say that after we have this working okish (=update-grub+umounhost+no-hibernation+layoutcode-preseeding) I will look into that
<xivulon> I only need to know what parameters ubiquity takes in that respect and how to fetch the info within windows to decide whether to use those parameters
<xivulon> umountfs*
<xivulon> it's v1, v2, v3, m1, m2 correct? Now I only have to find how to map registry keys to that, anyone has any clue?
<xivulon> http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/accessibility/bb879984.aspx
<xivulon> in the link above see HCI profile
<xivulon> They have more categories then v/m though.
<xivulon> mpt what would you suggest about detecting windows accessibility settings and mapping them to ubuntu's?
<xivulon> I'd go through apps registered as mandatory in Ease of Access Center, and look at their HCI profile:
<xivulon> mild vision->v2, sever vision->v3, mild_dexterety->m1, severe_dexterety->m2
<xivulon> speech/hearing/cognitive are ignored
<mpt> xivulon, I'd need to sit down with screenshots of both to give any useful advice on that
<xivulon> can you maybe draft a page on how to do said mapping? I know next to nothing on the subject based my  simple proposal only on 2 minutes googling
<mpt> xivulon, ok, report a bug and assign it to me for the design, and I'll reassign it to you when I've attached it
<xivulon> under what project?
<xivulon> I mean it can be either wubi or a branch off migration assistant
<xivulon> evand what's your take on that?
<evand> why would this be part of migration-assistant?
<xivulon> if people install off CD, it would be nice to find out existing accessibility settings
<xivulon> not sure whether that is provided already
<xivulon> I assume they have the initial boot options in that case though
<xivulon> I'll that in wubi then
<xivulon> do^
<evand> It's part of the initial menu.  It occurs to me that I never implemented the migration-assistant defaults seeding.
<evand> I'm not sure if it would be wise to add accessibility detection to m-a as that fits in with language and timezone selection, but does not have a part of the ubiquity UI like they do.
<evand> I still think it would be great to have in wubi though.
<evand> be it automatically detected or another drop down box.
<xivulon> mpt, evand bug #185954
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185954 in wubi "Detect accessibility settings" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185954
<ceekay> my network card is not supported by the modules included in the debian-installer initrd... is there an easy way to unpack the initrd + add in modules + repack?
<ceekay> in particular i can't seen to mount the initrd as a loopback device and peek inside... complains about you must specify a filesystem type
<ceekay> is the initrd contained in mini.iso in fact a gzipp'ed ext2 filesystem or something different?
<ceekay> well  gzip -dc initrd.gz | cpio -id   seems to do the trick
<Michi2> test....
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-26
<joejaxx> evand: got a minute for a pm? :)
<persia> I've just encountered bug #184101 in the UUS queue, and as it appears to be a first step towards a change in the installer, I'd like to hear opinions from the installer team.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184101 in rdate "Preseedable Network Time Synchronization Support Needed in Debian-Installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184101
<xivulon> evand, added a new comment/patch to bug #151579, and filed bug #186114 (contains patch), and bug #186117
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151579 in wubi "umountfs must check whether a mountpoint contains a loopmounted root file" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151579
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186114 in sysvinit "umountroot cannot handle fuse host mounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186114
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186117 in wubi "Cannot remount ntfs" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186117
<xivulon> I have tested last version of 151579 and 186114 and they seem ok to me. 186114 will still fail because of 186117 but that is a separate issue.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-27
<kbrooks> hello
<CIA-23> ubiquity: superm1 * r2418 ubiquity/ (9 files in 5 dirs): add proper theme support from mythbuntu-common
<kbrooks> mpt, saispo: hello
<mpt> hi
<kbrooks> what is up?
<kbrooks> what is Ubuntu planning to put in ubiquity for 8.04?
<mpt> I don't know, I'm not really on the Ubiquity team
<mpt> and there doesn't seem to be a list of scheduled stuff on Launchpad
<mpt> e.g. <https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.milestone%3Alist=831&field.milestone%3Alist=948&field.milestone%3Alist=949&field.milestone%3Alist=950&field.milestone%3Alist=951&field.milestone%3Alist=952&field.milestone%3Alist=829&field.milestone%3Alist=953&field.stat
<mpt> us_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search> has no results
<mpt> <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity> is the full list of bugs, though
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-19
<CIA-59> ubiquity: superm1 * r2980 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): merge with mythbuntu-ubiquity branch. this should get rid of the rest of code duplication in mythbuntu_ui. All definitions should be calling their parent for as much common functionality as possible
<superm1> cjwatson, I introduced a fair deal of experimental stuff for the mythbuntu frontend in the above commits. i'd like to get these out in a package as soon as possible so there is plenty of testing time on dailies for regressions etc.  are the rest of the pieces that get their source code pulled into ubiquity in a stabilish state that i can do that release?
<cjwatson> superm1: I think so, yes
<cjwatson> superm1: have you done an upload involving an update of d-i/source/ before?
<xivulon> so have been experimenting with grub2 this w/e, and from what I can see it works well with the looback+ntfs module
<xivulon> that would allow to avoid the bindmounted /boot dir and all related gymmicks
<xivulon> I still need a configuration file in windows though, pointing to the correct loop file
<xivulon> would you want me to move to grub2?
<evand> We're only adding the option of grub2 this release.  I'm slightly weary of forcing wubi users to it when we don't know what hardware it breaks on yet.  cjwatson, do you have any thoughts on this?
<evand> to slightly rephrase, we're only adding grub2 as an option
<xivulon> well consider that I am updating from grub4dos not from grub legacy
<cjwatson> I think experimentation should come before committing to it (i.e. "move to grub2")
<cjwatson> add it as an option first, see how it goes, and then decide
<cjwatson> there's just no way to reasonably give a yes/no answer at this point; we do not have enough information
<xivulon> I will leave both the grub4dos code in there and add the grub2 code then, I will make it configurable from the makefile
<xivulon> grub2 will of course require some changes in other existing ubuntu packages that deal with the bidnmounted boot
<cjwatson> superm1: apparently mythweb.postinst configure is hanging during livefs builds. Could you chase it down please? It requires sysadmin intervention every time it happens to avoid breaking all our other livefs builds, so it's pretty urgent
<cjwatson> any Ubuntu packages that deal with bind-mounted /boot should be checking whether it is bind-mounted, and therefore no changes should be needed aside from making it not bind-mounted any more
<cjwatson> if they aren't checking that, they are already buggy
<xivulon> evand, as mentioned at UDS, would you be interested in adding USB creator functionality to wubi?
<xivulon> main issue is the boot menu (we would either have to use the grub menu or we would need to add syslinux)
<xivulon> the only extra functionality is to write the mbr, and I have already a wubildr.mbr, which should do (in case of grub menu).
<xivulon> could be done adding a new UI page or modifying the current installation page.
<evand> xivulon: I'm not sure I follow what you mean by "USB creator functionality to wubi"?  If you mean the ability to write USB disks from Wubi, I think that code should live inside usb-creator, and for the latter to grow a MFC/PyGTK/Windows.Forms/whatever frontend.
<xivulon> most of the functionality to do usb creator is already available in wubi (including bittorrent, mirror selection, and signature/md5 checks), and that also provides a windows UI for python
<xivulon> although not compatible with PyGTK
<xivulon> In terms of interface you could come very close to the actual one, and not show the wubi dialogs at all, or add the optionality to the wubi dialog
<evand> usb-creator does not download a copy of the ISO yet, but I'm keen to keep a common code path to avoid debugging problems.  I also think we should present a consistent interface.
<evand> I think the code for windows should live in the usb-creator package and not diverge too much from the existing frontend and backend.
<xivulon> I guess all I am saying is that it would be possible to merge the 2 projects, the current implementation should support multiple backends/frontends
<xivulon> so you could think of usb-creator as a wubi for linux, using pygtk, while the windows version uses the win32 wrapper
<evand> That seems to violate the unix philosophy of do one thing and do it well, in my humble opinion.
<evand> Merging the two projects, that is.
<xivulon> not sure I agree, doing a usb bootable device is a strict subcase of what I have to do anyway
<xivulon> otehr than dumping the mbr the rest of the code would be very similar
<xivulon> This also means that if wubi is ported to linux, you can use that for usb-creator functionality
<evand> Hrm
<xivulon> anyway I am not going to insist, I thought it would have been beneficial to both, I would have gained a linux port and you a windows one
<evand> I'll give it some thought
<evand> And at the least give you a better answer
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah i chased it down yesterday re mythweb.postinst.  there was an unnecessary db_stop in there.  it should be fixed now
<cjwatson> superm1: thanks
<CIA-59> ubiquity: superm1 * r2981 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup
<CIA-59> ubiquity: superm1 * r2982 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.4
<superm1> well i think i did the upload right, however bzr doesn't want to push my tag of the revision.  since i was operating on bound branch i had to tag after the commit
<superm1> (sorted out the tag.  it's up there now)
<xivulon> by the way, I had a couple of issues on the w/e: I did not manage to preseed the password (get asked the question again), and clocksetup (utc) crashed
<xivulon> "ClockSetup failed with code 1" (d-i clock-setup/utc boolean false)
<cjwatson> xivulon: no idea, need your logs, please file a bug
<cjwatson> (as ever, am interested in crashes, but unfortunately summaries of them are usually worse than useless)
<xivulon> will do so tonight
<TheMuso> cjwatson: If I was to debug the problems with ubiquity+dmraid on a live CD, would it just be a matter of running ubiquity, trying to do an install onto a dmraid array, and getting the logs and recording the UI behavior? I'm thinking this may be worth looking into since users seem to want it on the live CD.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: probably a good start at least
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Ok thanks, I'll play with that today.
<cjwatson> I'd have expected the problems to be either (a) ubiquity/partman interaction or (b) UI
<TheMuso> Ok
<Rudd-O> hey there
<cjwatson> hi
<Rudd-O> hey there colin
<Rudd-O> did you get my mail?
<cjwatson> I did, seems to be in direct competition with evand's usb-creator tool though :-)
<cjwatson> anyway, probably more evand's kind of thing to play with
<cjwatson> I'm paying more attention to the server installer side of things at the moment
<cjwatson> currently working on a cdebconf extension to let us run aptitude during installation, disconnecting properly from debconf and clearing newt out of the way
<cjwatson> (I have a new baby at the moment so unfortunately have very little time for anything other than primary-task type stuff, making e-mail responses a bit slow)
<Rudd-O> oh, interesting
<Rudd-O> so you're basically eliminating the use of newt?  why?
<cjwatson> not in the least
<cjwatson> just need to clear it out of the way in order to run a full-screen ncurses application at one point, which is too complicated to use debconf
<cjwatson> i.e. stop newt, run aptitude, restart newt the way it was - simple enough but requires a cdebconf plugin to do it. Should also fix some of the bugs in the rescue shell
<Rudd-O> OH
<Rudd-O> so what's your approach?  are you storing the screen state before spawning the fullscreen app?
<cjwatson> most of the state's in the frontend already - easier to just tear down newt, save off the few bits and pieces that aren't preserved by doing so, and then let the next debconf protocol command that needs to update the screen set it all back up again
<cjwatson> this is already my second try at the same basic idea though so we'll have to see whether it works :)
<Rudd-O> ah okay, clever
<Rudd-O> quick question though
<cjwatson> progress bars are basically the only thing that don't magically resolve themselves, since you can nest another question on top of a progress bar
<Rudd-O> can you simply change to an unused VT?
<cjwatson> I did consider that
<Rudd-O> run the app there, and then chvt back to the original VT?
<Rudd-O> that way the console code takes care of preserving your state
<cjwatson> if possible, I'd prefer to run it on the same VT in order to force it to be modal
<Rudd-O> which is even cooler now that the kernel has code to save the console backboffers
<Rudd-O> well, yes, that'd be better and it'd also be compatible with vt emulators
<cjwatson> I don't want to have to deal with somebody attempting to interact with tasksel while aptitude is running, or getting confused because they switched to tty4 to look at some logs and now they have to switch to tty5 rather than tty1 to get back
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-20
<evand> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/107262/ - this is what is really triggering the encryption option crash underneath the blacklisting issue.  Curiously, if I stick a sudo chroot in front of that it works just fine.
<evand> ^ kirkland
<davmor2> evand: xivulon: I'm testing hardy.2 and I'm still getting invalid cd could it be that I am running the iso on a dvd re-writable?
<davmor2> on umenu and wubi is still trying to download
<evand> is D:/disk/.info (or whatever the CD drive is) present?
<evand> err
<evand> .disk/info
<davmor2> If I run it in cmd it says no recognised app or batch program however I can view it in notepad
<CIA-59> oem-config: cjwatson * r578 trunk/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-59> oem-config: Simplify page/step handling; the list of pages is now in BaseFrontend,
<CIA-59> oem-config: and step indices are calculated directly from that. (This won't quite
<CIA-59> oem-config: work for Ubiquity as-is, because it can't yet handle multi-page steps
<CIA-59> oem-config: such as Ubiquity's partitioner.)
<davmor2> evand: ^
<xivulon> davmor2: type "%temp%" in explorer and grab the wubi log in there, it should explain why it is downloading (or put it in the pastebin and post the link)
<davmor2> xivulon: hang on I just tried it again umenu still no joy but wubi is at least reading from the cd now
<davmor2> evand: .disk/info reads ubuntu 8.04.2 " Hardy Heron" - Release amd64 (20090120) if that helps
<CIA-59> oem-config: cjwatson * r579 trunk/ (63 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-59> oem-config: Reword templates, package descriptions, and the oem-config(8) manual
<CIA-59> oem-config: page to make it clearer that the first stage of oem-config is for use by
<CIA-59> oem-config: OEMs, not end users (LP: #48144). Clarify the term "OEM" in a comment
<CIA-59> oem-config: for translators.
<CIA-59> oem-config: cjwatson * r580 trunk/debian/control: adjust oem-config-udeb description further to make it a less tempting selection
<davmor2> just to confirm wubi is reading from the cd quite happily it's just umenu that throws up an invalid cd notice
<evand> hrm, very odd
<evand> I'll pull down the .2 CD and see if I can get to the bottom of it.
<evand> (might be a little while;  virgin cable is nonsense, in my opinion)
<davmor2> evand: you in the uk then?
<evand> ja
<evand> moved over this past weekend
<davmor2> Ah okay not me going mad then :)
<evand> get to move again this weekend (just up the road a bit)
<evand> heh
<davmor2> evand: if it helps I can drop it on my server :)
<evand> thanks, but I seem to be getting the same speed just about everywhere.  I wonder if I am being rate limited.
<davmor2> evand: you'll notice a drop when the schools are out
<evand> yikes
<evand> what time is that usually?
<davmor2> about now
<evand> ah
<evand> fun
<davmor2> virgin is on demand and it limited.  If you download more than so much between 11am and 9pm I think you drop to 5meg.  But if loads of people in the same area start using iplayer for instance then it cripples the speed across the board
<evand> yeah, we debated between Virgin and Be Unlimited, but went with the former on account of her already being tied to a virgin account for TV and because of the eventual 50 Mb rollout.  The excessive rate limiting has me a bit worried though, as I suspect I can hit that with a daily DVD download.
<cjwatson> heh, discovering the joys of UK net access?
<evand> oh yeah
<davmor2> evand: http://allyours.virginmedia.com/html/internet/traffic.html
<evand> they had rolled out fiber to the home before I left the states.
<evand> davmor2: indeed, I've read through that a few times :)
<davmor2> evand: I go for a cronjob each morning to grab the latest cd's and dvd's before the blight sets in :)
<cjwatson> a local mirror might be the answer
 * evand files a expense report for a direct link to the datacenter
<cjwatson> (it's what I do; my ADSL down is pathetic)
<evand> of cdimage?  Wouldn't James come after me?
<cjwatson> of the archive
<cjwatson> then jigdo
<evand> ah, indeed
<cjwatson> it's not perfect but it does save me a certain amount of aggro
<davmor2> you don't get penalised that way unless there are several re-spins in the day :)
<cjwatson> you still need to be able to download the 1.1GB template for DVDs or whatever it is, though
<cjwatson> I use http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/jaunty-daily-jigdo which is hacky as well but more or less works
<cjwatson> *as hell
<evand> hrm, I'll look into it once I have the desktop and external drives unpacked.  This poor little laptop certainly doesn't have the space for an archive mirror
<davmor2> cjwatson: run it over night the first time then cronjob it daily from then
<cjwatson> er, and rsyncs over ssh *cough*
<evand> hahaha
<evand> nice; thanks
<davmor2> evand: just to be certain as soon as I finish this other install I'm running I'll run a test against vista too (I'm expecting it to be the same)
<evand> ok
<CIA-59> ubiquity: evand * r2983 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-59> ubiquity: Full screen the window when in ONLY_UBIQUITY mode. The extra screen
<CIA-59> ubiquity: real estate makes the timezone map, among other widgets, easier to
<CIA-59> ubiquity: use.
<davmor2> evand:  just to throw a spanner in the works too I just tried m-a the partition knew that xp was on the machine but m-a didn't
<lfaraone> evand: although first I need to figure out why the code doesn't run, is the latest bzr version of usb-creator working on intrepid, or do I have to be on jaunty?
<lfaraone> Traceback (most recent call last):  File "./bin/usb-creator", line 75, in <module> f = GtkFrontend(options.iso,options.persistent)
<lfaraone> TypeError: __init__() takes exactly 1 argument (3 given)
<evand> is this from bzr branch lp:usb-creator?
<lfaraone> evand: yes. All I've done is bzr branch and push to my copy.
<evand> interesting.  Does usbcreator/gtk_frontend.py have something other than:
<lfaraone> evand: odd, I just rebranched in ~/usb-creator and it works.
<evand> def __init__(self,iso=None,persistent=True):
<evand> ah, ok
<lfaraone> evand: I was in a directory inside a few symlinks.
<evand> ok
 * lfaraone hacks.
<davmor2> evand: m-a says there were no users or operating systems suitable for importing from. :(
<evand> hrm
<evand> amd64?
<davmor2> again I'll try with vista
<davmor2> amd64 yes
<evand> vista wont work
<davmor2> oh no it was intrepid were it started too wasn't it :(
<evand> there's an outstanding bug where m-a doesn't work properly on amd64, though I have to look into it.
 * evand remembers the pet-bug scheme
<davmor2> evand: okay will try 32bit.  It used to work and I think it did in jaunty testing could be wrong though I lost track
<evand> ok; thanks
<davmor2> evand: amd64 invalid cd on vista too
<evand> noted, still pulling down the cd
<davmor2> evand: m-a is working on 32bit
<evand> ah, then it's probably bug 218673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218673 in migration-assistant "64bit Migration-Assistant can't see XP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218673
<davmor2> evand: you'd think I'd remember my own bug wouldn't you D'oh
<evand> :)
<davmor2> you get so used to it working in intrepid + that you forget it didn't once upon a time :)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: have you had time to look at the patch in bug 315363?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315363 in pkgsel "add an option to install "Recommended" packages too" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315363
<xivulon> davmor2: try to runa umenu --debug
<xivulon> should give you lots of messages on what is happening and some explanation
<davmor2> xivulon: cool thanks for the info
<davmor2> xivulon: evand: umenu is looking for Ubuntu .....  In .disk/info it's listed as ubuntu.....  will that make a difference?
<cjwatson> tjaalton: I think it should be pkgsel/install-recommends rather than pkgsel/install_recommends, since pkgsel's other templates use hyphens, and you don't generally need to terminate shell commands with semicolons ('inst_rec="true";'), but otherwise it's fine - want to go ahead and commit that to bzr and upload it?
<cjwatson> (there's another change in bzr too)
<evand> davmor2: I can confirm the umenu bug.
 * evand digs
<davmor2> evand: I haven't bugged it yet was sure what to put it under just made note of it
<lfaraone> I know this isn't a devlopment question, but is there a command line parameter to use a SD card as a home directory when booting from the livecd? (I'm trying to test out suspend/resume in jaunty without instaling it)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ah ok, I'll fix that and commit&upload tomorrow, thanks :)
<evand> lfaraone: add persistent to the kernel command line (f6 at the boot menu), and make sure there is a ext2/ext3 loopback fs named home-rw in the root of the SD card.
<evand> The filesystem on the SD card either needs to be vfat, or labeled "home-rw"
<evand> (the code for this is casper.  bzr branch lp:casper, look at scripts/casper and scripts/casper-helpers)
<lfaraone> evand: Thanks.
<evand> anytime
<lfaraone> evand: will jaunty casper support ext4? :)
<cjwatson> ... it hadn't even occurred to me that casper would need to be fixed for ext4, but of course it does
<cjwatson> evand: go ahead and make the obvious fixes if you feel like it :)
<evand> will do
<lfaraone> Excellent.
<evand> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/107418/ - thumbs up?
<cjwatson> evand: aye
<CIA-59> casper: evand * r569 casper/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Add support for ext4.
<cjwatson> StevenK: what should armel daily builds be set up for - ubuntu-mid, ubuntu-umpc, or both?
<lfaraone> evand: ok, so there is a brand new partition label'd "home-rw" on /dev/mmcblk0p1 and I booted with 'persistent' _before_ the "--" in the kernel parameters, should it have been after?
<lfaraone> evand: (because right now I don't think it's really being persistent, /dev/mmcblk0p1 is only mounted in /media
<evand> it wont matter if it's before or after, but anything you put after the -- will be included in the kernel command line on the installed system (should you choose to install)
<evand> does it appear in /sys/block?
<lfaraone> evand: Yes, /sys/block/mmcblk0
<evand> hrm, you'll want to do some debugging using set -x in the casper scripts, and break=top in the kernel command line
<evand> note that your only editor in that initial initramfs shell is sed
<lfaraone> evand: god help me. :_
<lfaraone> evand: would being a SDHC card complicate things?
<evand> heh, I'd give you a hand, but I don't have a free machine to work with at the moment (kvm's usb support is almost absent in Ubuntu)
<evand> shouldn't, AIUI
<lfaraone> evand: ok, and I don't need a loopmounted file if the partition itself is ext(2,3)? (trying to see if this is user error)
<evand> correct
<evand> assuming that the partition is labeled home-rw
<lfaraone> evand: it is. /me tries with a USB stick.
<cjwatson> StevenK: and what does the form factor want to be - are we talking about a vfat-wrapped livefs, or straight d-i (netboot only, in which case why does antimony need to be involved?), or what?
<evand> lfaraone: does vol_id say it is?
<evand> ah, ok
<evand> dinner, back in a bit
<lfaraone> evand: No idea, but I used gparted to set the label and it's mounted to "/media/home-rw" automagically (both the sd and the usb)
<evand> lfaraone: just for sanity's sake, check to make sure vol_id reports it as such, as that's what the actual test uses
<evand> ah actually, if it's ending up as /media/home-rw, it should be fine
<evand> as I'm fairy certain that code uses vol_id
<lfaraone> Doesn't work with USB key either. Now I'm really wondering if it's User Error :)
<lfaraone> Yep, blkid confirms: /dev/sdb1: LABEL="home-rw" UUID="601309f7-9016-49d4-99dc-5f72931f9d16" TYPE="ext3"
<davmor2> evand: any joy with the hardy.2 umenu issue?
<evand> lfaraone: you might want to give a casper-rw file (make the entire filesystem read/write) a try, as that's a often tested code path.
<evand> davmor2: none yet, Windows is acting up and not giving me a network connection
<davmor2> See and people wonder why we stick with linux :)
<evand> heh
<lool> cjwatson: I see d-i failed to build on armel due to size constraints of the nslu2 partitioning; is it ok to just change the partitioning and grant more space to the kernel and less to the initramfs?  It seems the initramfs uses half of its 6 MB and the kernel is more in the 2 MB ballpark than 1.3
<lool> My understanding is that d-i creates a flashable image, and so I don't think changing the layout is an issue for installed devices, but perhaps there's a hardcoded partition layout on this flash which I don't know about
<cjwatson> lool: yeah, I'd seen the build failure and was planning to look tomorrow :-) it sounds plausible but I have not investigated enough yet to be able to venture an opinion ...
<lfaraone> evand: ok, I'll look into it.
<lool> cjwatson: Right, I was hoping you had a clue about this particular hardware; I don't have it myself
<evand> hrm, appears to be a kvm issue
<superm1> cjwatson, i was looking at bug 290398, and I tried your comment but got a traceback about NoneType not having an attribute name (which makes sense).  isn't that if statement logic wrong then?  shouldn't it be "if cachedpkg is not None and not cached_pkg(cache, pkg)"?  or is there really a valid case where None could be in self.langpacks?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290398 in ubiquity "Incomplete language support even with all languages preseeded" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290398
<CIA-59> ubiquity: superm1 * r2984 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-59> ubiquity: Adjust logic for detecting incomplete language support. Just
<CIA-59> ubiquity: because a package doesn't "exist" doesn't mean that language support
<CIA-59> ubiquity: isn't all there. Some packages don't yet provide language-support-XY
<CIA-59> ubiquity: packages. (LP: #290398)
<CIA-59> ubiquity: In this particular case, language-support-aa doesn't exist, but it is earlier
<CIA-59> ubiquity: implicitly declared to exist when language-support-aa was added to the list.
<CIA-59> wubi: Agostino Russo * r56 trunk/ (60 files in 13 dirs):
<CIA-59> wubi: * Strip cpuid binary to reduce size
<CIA-59> wubi: * Set the version and revision via the makefile
<CIA-59> wubi: * Verify metalink md5 signature using openpgp and python-crypto
<CIA-59> wubi: * Check md5 of blobs installed within wine during compilation
<CIA-59> wubi: * Skip console logging when running as a packaged executable (pythonw)
<StevenK> cjwatson: There's a spec about the armel builds -- they should all be vfat, with no kernel, and ubuntu should be the first thing to set them up for.
<StevenK> cjwatson: The spec is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/ARMImageSelection
<cjwatson> StevenK: aha, thanks
<cjwatson> StevenK: rather than a --skip-kernel option, how about we just teach livecd.sh directly that armel doesn't have a kernel? that seems safer
<StevenK> cjwatson: That's what I was thinking, but then debian-cd needs to be taught the same lesson
<cjwatson> it needs to be taught something about armel anyway *shrug*
<StevenK> Heh, fair enough
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-21
<CIA-59> wubi: Agostino Russo * r57 trunk/ (8 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-59> wubi: * Use a local 32 bit CD/ISO even if the CPU arch is 64 bit
<CIA-59> wubi: * Added license to source files
<lfaraone> Hi, usb-creator seems to be failing oddly, sometimes I'll run it and it'll work and sometimes it fails with Traceback (most recent call last):  File "./bin/usb-creator", line 75, in <module> f = GtkFrontend(options.iso,options.persistent)
<xivulon_> just noticed that the desktop hosting ubiquity in automatic mode has 2 workspaces (gnome default), not sure that is desirable, some user might switch that by mistake
<xivulon_> Although I preseed user-password-crypted, I am still asked by ubiquity about for the password
<xivulon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107654/
<evand> xivulon_: preseed user-setup/encrypt-home boolean false
<xivulon_> ahhh
<xivulon_> that is d-i?
<evand> It's a new question asked by user-setup.
<xivulon_> I see you also have an option for autologin
<xivulon_> is that required?
<evand> nope
<xivulon_> thx
<evand> ah wow, I'm an idiot.
<evand> I didn't realize that umenu tested the version.
<evand> which is why it's saying invalid CD, as it's using the 8.10 umenu
<evand> (in 8.04.2)
<davmor2> evand: Ah that may be an issue :)
<davmor2> is 9.04 using the 8.10 menu too then?
<evand> davmor2: indeed
<evand> fixed for 8.04.2, though unless there's a respin it wont be included in the release
<davmor2> evand: that would explain why jaunty was reporting invalid cd too then :)
<evand> heh, yup
<davmor2> evand: you might want to have a word with slangasek about a re-spin I got time to retest but if someone grabs it and it comes up invalid cd it looks bad
<evand> will do
<_ruben> i guess there's no (easy) way to turn an existing partitioning layout to a preseedable config for partman-auto?
<davmor2> evand: umenu works now :)
<evand> hooray
<evand> I was just about to test that myself
<evand> yup, works here as well
<davmor2> evand: Yay under xp and vista it works :)
<evand> \o/
<davmor2> cjwatson: the thing I was referring to is that as soon as you install hardy.2 you get updates for openssl-blacklist and ssl-cert I thought it might of been tied into the bug that slangasek mentioned
<cjwatson> that sounds different
<davmor2> could be I only saw the title rather than reading the whole bug
<cjwatson> davmor2: the current CDs (at least; haven't looked at the earlier ones you were testing) have versions of openssl-blacklist and ssl-cert that match hardy-updates. I suppose it's always possible that some crazy installer bug means they're being installed from the network instead
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Through early testing, there is some progress with dmraid and ubiquity. Ubiquity offers the dmraid array as an installation option, but still shows the disks that are part of the array as options. Ubiquity also crashes when attempting to install to the array during the copying stage.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Where do I look to fix the disk display issue?
<TheMuso> Then I'll try and work out the crash.
<cjwatson> I'd start by running with --debug and (this bit is unfortunately tedious) wading through the logs
<TheMuso> Ok.
<cjwatson> um, perhaps look at init.d/parted in partman-base? I think it's meant to do the suppression of dmraid elements
<TheMuso> Ok.
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson>                         if part_of_sataraid $device && \
<cjwatson>                            [ -f /var/lib/disk-detect/activate_dmraid ]; then
<cjwatson>                                 continue
<cjwatson>                         fi
<cjwatson> disk-detect probably isn't run in ubiquity until much later
<TheMuso> Yeah I know about that, and that works for d-i proper.
<TheMuso> But not for ubiquity it seems.
<cjwatson> so either touch that file in advance, or nobble the code to provide an alternative check
<cjwatson> and grep through partman for any similar occurrences
<TheMuso> With the live CD, the dmraid arrays are likely to be activated already, unless we specifically do not enable them at live CD boot.
<TheMuso> Which is what I'm tossing up.
<TheMuso> Anyway those are good starting points, thanks.
<cjwatson> --debug is probably the easiest way to figure out the crash, at any rate
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<davmor2> cjwatson: congrats on TB
<cjwatson> thanks!
<CIA-60> user-setup: cjwatson * r145 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog functions.sh):
<CIA-60> user-setup: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-60> user-setup:  - Be more careful about test arguments in the root_password function, in
<CIA-60> user-setup:  case (for example) the encrypted password string is "!" (thanks, Uli
<CIA-60> user-setup:  Heller; LP: #307443).
<CIA-60> user-setup: cjwatson * r146 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu7
<lfaraone> evand: Yep, usb-creator from latest bzr branch errors out for me on intrepid.
<TheMuso> hrm latest daily ubuntu disk in kvm doesn't crash when installing onto a dmraid array... interesting.,
<TheMuso> desktop amd64
<lfaraone> Hey, can someone else try running "bzr branch lp:usb-creator; ./usb-creator/bin/usb-creator
<lfaraone> *"bzr branch lp:usb-creator; fakeroot ./usb-creator/bin/usb-creator"
<lfaraone> evand: verified on another computer.
<lfaraone> evand: crashes right after su
<evand> lfaraone: you cannot run it with fakeroot, it needs real root.  Just run it without anything in front, it will elevate itself.  This will be replaced with Policykit soonish.
 * evand out
<lfaraone> evand: ok, even sudoed it crashes.
<evand> what's the error?
<evand> oh
<evand> I see what you're doing
<evand> debuild
<evand> then dpkg -i the deb
<evand> then run it
<evand> that is, from your path
<evand> really need to run
<evand> cheers
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-22
<CIA-60> wubi: Agostino Russo * r58 trunk/ (8 files in 7 dirs):
<CIA-60> wubi: * More precise progress reporting
<CIA-60> wubi: * Fixed automatic version string generation
<CIA-60> wubi: * Preseed user-setup/encrypt-home (thanks Evan Dandrea)
<evand> lfaraone: any luck getting usb-creator to build and run last night?
<evand> cjwatson: What are your thoughts on wrapping a preseed file that does ubiquity-preserve-home in a CD boot option for "recover my system"?  I somewhat recall mentioning this before, but I cannot for the life of me remember the conversation.
<evand> It could parse fstab for the mountpoints and if they weren't specified by UUID, bail out.
<cjwatson> it would need to be described a bit better than "recover my system"
<cjwatson> in principle it sounds OK but we need to be aware that people who aren't expecting it may regard it as data loss
<evand> sure, considering it, among other things, would effectively upgrade you if you used a newer version
<evand> I'll spec it out for Jaunty+1 then
<evand> if you think it's a reasonable goal, that is
<cjwatson> I'd almost prefer a more sophisticated rescue mode with a number of options
<cjwatson> dropping you into a UI on the ubiquity side
<cjwatson> sometimes "recover my system" just means "reinstall my bootloader"
<evand> Sure, that equally works for me
<evand> Last crazy idea for the day, I promise:
<evand> I was speaking with someone at UDS who ran into the problem whereby the install failed partway through and left a ghost system on their computer.  Ideally they wanted ubiquity to detect on a follow up run that it had already tried to install previous and failed, and that it should offer to wipe out the failed install attempt.
<evand> I thought we could easily accomplish this by ubiquity writing a hint file to the system at the start of the install containing the partitions it's added. It would then delete this file as its last step in the install.  Alternatively, we could set the status flag of each partition to an undefined (but understood by ubiquity) value.
<evand> Either way, if ubiquity detects the presence of this file or flag at the partitioner screen, it offers to delete the partitions in question, then reload partman.
<evand> ^ cjwatson, does that sound like a worthwhile effort for a future release?
<cjwatson> where would it write it (to which partition)?
<evand> any one created by ubiquity
<evand> in the 0 bit for each partition that it creates
<evand> err byte
<cjwatson> which means it would have to mount all partitions, which potentially means replaying journals (we have an os-prober bug about this)
<cjwatson> it's an interesting and worthwhile idea, I think, and we certainly have some bugs that it would help with
<cjwatson> but I think it has some hidden assumptions we need to examine carefully
<cjwatson> a related suggestion would be making sure that log files end up on the target system earlier, to make it easier to diagnose bugs after a user reboots following an installer crash
<cjwatson> so maybe we should have a general look at the handling of installer crashes, including your suggestion?
<evand> indeed, I think so
<evand> ok, I'll make a skeleton specification for that as well, just so it doesn't get lost before the next UDS.
<lfaraone> evand: havn't had a chance to look into it, sorry :(
<evand> no worries, was just curious if you got any further since we spoke last
<evand> do let me know if you have any questions
<cjwatson> I wish my test cycle were shorter
<cjwatson> having to get through base-installer and apt-setup before the relevant code runs is annoying
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> 31283 execve(...) = -1 EFAULT (Bad address)
<cjwatson> oh dear
<cjwatson> oh, I forgot to terminate argv. idiot
<DogWater> oh, and for some reason the 8.10 installer spews a bunch of busybox errors when it is starting up
<DogWater> at least here it does.
<cjwatson> DogWater: fairly sure it doesn't do that as standard - I'm sure people would have screamed at me during testing
<DogWater> maybe only the pxeboot image does it?
<DogWater> err netboot?
<cjwatson> maybe it would be easier if I saw the errors :-)
<DogWater> I can put it on a KVM if you want, if that would make it even easier
<DogWater> ;-)
<DogWater> but yeah i'll start with the bug report you requested
<cjwatson> KVM => keyboard video mouse or kernel virtual machine?
<DogWater> sorry, i meant KVM-IP ;-)
<cjwatson> a screenshot would probably be less fiddly
<DogWater> hrm, not sure how to pause it during the pre-boot phase to see exactly what busybox is complaining about, it looks like it is saying invalid option -i about 20 times
<DogWater> but it moves pretty fast
<davmor2> DogWater: is this actually 8.10 or 9.04 netboot that your on about?
<DogWater> I downloaded the 8.10 iso and moved the netboot directory onto my tftpserver
<DogWater> so whatever version that is
<DogWater> its 8.10 server
<DogWater> dont know if that matters
<DogWater> also, just a general question about the installer, is there any way to instruct it to blow away whatever is on the disk so that you don't run into the LVM limitation where you have to manually partition the disk, and/or is there a way to automatically partition the disk?
<DogWater> i'm coming from the redhat/fedora/centos kickstart
<DogWater> and i guess i'm a little spoiled
<cjwatson> invalid option -i> hmm, that sounds like something I remember fixing
<cjwatson> yes, there is at least a preseeding option to do that
<cjwatson> and you can certainly automatically partition the disk, even via the usual kickstart methods
<cjwatson> although LVM partitioning is not yet provided via kickstart, unfortunately
<DogWater> i use clearpart --all and it still hangs up if there is already a LVM partition on the drive
<cjwatson> but it can be done directly via preseeding
<cjwatson> if you look at the installation guide, there's a preseeding directive for that
<DogWater> oh, well i dont need LVM partitions, i just want regular partitions, but for some reason even though i use clearpart --all it still complains about LVM
<DogWater> cjwatson: it is complaining about busybox -l sorry, not i
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html and search for device_remove_lvm
<cjwatson> that transforms into 'preseed partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm boolean true' in a kickstart file
<DogWater> ah, i guess i didn't get that you could use preseed commands in a kickstart
<cjwatson> (https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html)
<cjwatson> yeah, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html documents our extensions and things we don't yet support
<DogWater> ah okay i think i've nailed down the problems i'm having, essentially the rootpw and the
<DogWater> user directives dont appear to work
<DogWater> in kickstart anymore, looking at /etc/shadow there is no pw set for root and it doesn't create the user i have specified
<DogWater> (and asks to create a user manually)
<cjwatson> I really just need the kickstart file
<cjwatson> I can take it from there
<DogWater> no problem
<DogWater> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+bug/320053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320053 in kickseed "Kickstart on 8.10-server irregularities" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> ok, great; let me finish up the other thing I'm working on and I'll have a look at that
<DogWater> cjwatson: I realize you're busy but regarding auto-partitioning the documentation you refered to indicates that folks should refer to the redhat documentation, the redhat command for autopartitioning is autopart in the ubuntu installer this command doesn't appear to work.
<cjwatson> it wasn't when I wrote that :-)
<cjwatson> and it does link specifically to the RHL 9 docs
<cjwatson> which do not list autopart
<cjwatson> autopart is a new addition since I last updated kickseed to match Anaconda, I suppose
<cjwatson> do you have a current documentation link?
<DogWater> oh, okay i'll go back and look at the rhl 9 docs then ;-)
 * cjwatson finds http://www.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/5/html/Installation_Guide/ch-kickstart2.html
<cjwatson> ok, you should probably just look at the preseeding documentation and translate it to kickstart in the usual way to get automatic partitioning
<DogWater> yeah, thats for RHEL 5 not rh 9 ;-)
<DogWater> you're right autopart doesn't show up in the rh 9 docs ;-)
<cjwatson> I've filed bug 320062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320062 in kickseed "update to RHEL 5 Kickstart syntax" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320062
<DogWater> autopart actually goes back as far as rhel 3
<DogWater> just so you're aware
<cjwatson> right, I wrote kickseed for Ubuntu 5.04 though
<cjwatson> it's had some updates since then but not major ones
<DogWater> so the preseed commands i just remove the d-i and pop them in the kickstart?
<cjwatson> d-i FOO BAR BAZ => preseed FOO BAR BAZ; anything-else FOO BAR BAZ => preseed --owner anything-else FOO BAR BAZ
<DogWater> thanks sir
<DogWater> if only debian would backport your kickstart enhancements ;-)
<cjwatson> the relevant code is already in Debian's d-i repository
<DogWater> so then a command like this: preseed partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda shouldn't "break" the kickstart process?
<cjwatson> however, there is some contention about the extra space required to add the necessary busybox modules
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=348314
<ubottu> Debian bug 348314 in busybox-udeb "busybox-udeb: please enable getopt" [Wishlist,Open]
<cjwatson> (and subsequent stuff on debian-boot somewhere
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> DogWater: clearpart --all should already do that partman-auto/disk change (effectively)
<cjwatson> and in fact I think it's roughly equivalent to the stuff you need for autopart
<cjwatson> the only things you'd need to add would be:
<DogWater> ah, i added some preseed commands to the kickstart and now its asking me what kind of keyboard i am using ;-)
<cjwatson> preseed partman/choose_partition string finish
<cjwatson> preseed partman/confirm boolean true
<cjwatson> that's odd, since your keyboard command is correct
<DogWater> I just pasted what I added
<DogWater> to your pm
<cjwatson> oh, your getopt -l bug is bug 293586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293586 in busybox "lack of CONFIG_GETOPT_LONG in busybox-udeb completely breaks Kickstart" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293586
<cjwatson> I guess I should backport that
<cjwatson> and indeed that explains your other bug
<cjwatson> that bug has a link to an initrd I put together as a temporary measure
<cjwatson> just i386 at the moment
<DogWater> thanks, I guess not many people do the completely hands off server installs
<DogWater> wee bit important for a hosting company ;-)
<DogWater> is the syntax on my new preseed commands okay or is that all blown? i believe that comes right out of debian
<cjwatson> partman-auto/purge_lvm_from_device is outdated - you need to work from the installation guide for your release as preseeding syntax does sometimes change
<cjwatson> I suspect you're using documentation for Debian etch there
<cjwatson> partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm is the one you want nowadays
<DogWater> I see the patch is there a built initrd linked?
<cjwatson> ignore the patch, it isn't necessary if you follow the link in a different comment to my initrd build
<DogWater> I think i'll have to make a public mirror for ubuntu since you're being so helpful
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/intrepid-busybox-fix/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<cjwatson> I've started the stable update process for that busybox change now
<davmor2> cjwatson: would it be worth setting up a testcase for this process?
<cjwatson> it was my fault that took so long
<cjwatson> davmor2: yes
<cjwatson> it's a sin that we don't test kickstart
<DogWater> I guess its this line that ks doesn't like.
<DogWater> preseed partman-auto/choose_recipe \
<DogWater>        select All files in one partition (recommended for new users)
<DogWater> i'll read the docus for preseed on 8.10
<cjwatson> that line should be fine
<DogWater> ah it complains about the ( when it goes to read the ks file
<cjwatson> ah, hmm, that's possible
<cjwatson> more current syntax is:
<cjwatson> preseed partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic
<cjwatson> we instituted that a little while back to avoid all the problems with preseeding the verbose versions
<DogWater> i'm just trying to get it so that no matter what it doesn't ask me anything ;-) if i can do that i'll be pleased
<DogWater> thanks for taking care of that. if you need any test servers or anything i can help
<cjwatson> shouldn't, as this is pretty system-independent, but thanks anyway
<DogWater> nice, it skipped right over the partitioner this time
<DogWater> well i must say this was alot easier than getting a bug in Dell's PERC 6i for windows x64 driver fixed ;-)
<DogWater> cjwatson: the last nitpicky question i had is there a way to use a local source as the install media (http) and then have it automatically put the apt sources to their defaults for updates and installs?
<cjwatson> not quite out of the box, but you can always rewrite the sources.list in a preseed/late_command script
<cjwatson> sed -i 'whatever' /target/etc/apt/sources.list; in-target apt-get update
<cjwatson> or something like that
<DogWater> i could just wget the original from the http server, too?
<cjwatson> wget the original what?
<DogWater> the distribution version of sources.list
<cjwatson> which is built programmatically - it's not on an Ubuntu mirror in plain form
<cjwatson> you can of course fetch it from somewhere if you happen to have a version you'd like
<DogWater> ah i meant i could put it up in my local http server and then at the end of the install replace the old one
<cjwatson> sure
<DogWater> hm i wonder which way would be proper as the version stored locally would be static
<cjwatson> I'd use the sed approach if I were doing it
<cjwatson> but either is fine
<DogWater> hrm, i'm not sure i understand your syntax in that sed line, does apt-get update provide the mirror list?
<cjwatson> apt-get update tells apt-get to fetch index files from the servers listed in sources.list, and is necessary after changing sources.list
<DogWater> ah so the 'whatever' would be new content
<DogWater> I could also use sed to just replace the current listed URL with a new URL
<DogWater> everywhere it appears
<DogWater> in that file
<DogWater> like preseed/late_command sed 's/mirrors.domain.com/ubuntu/whatevermirror.domain.com/ubuntu/g' /target/etc/apt/sources.list; in-target apt-get update
<DogWater> obviously i'll need to escape the /'s in the url
<cjwatson> yes, that was the kind of thing I meant
<DogWater> cool, i'll give it a shot i'm installing centos on this machine now to make sure it wont choke on lvm
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll have a chat with you after alpha 4 and see if we can't get a kickstart testcase together
<cjwatson> ok
<DogWater> cjwatson: so preseed partman-lvm/confirm boolean true  should make it automatically confirm the removal of an LVM partition, correct?
<evand> hrm, now that we have ext4 support, perhaps making fallocate calls in copy_all would be worthwhile.
<cjwatson> DogWater: believe so
<DogWater> hrm, its asking me to confirm, i'll check the docs, thanks
<cjwatson> would need to see the text of the confirmation dialog
<DogWater> in general is it normal for the installer to request a bunch of files that aren't available on the CD?
<cjwatson> in general you should be using the netboot installer against a proper archive mirror, not against a mounted CD image. The latter is not really supported.
<DogWater> hm, so i will just need to create an archive mirror for the dists im using
<cjwatson> debmirror makes it not too bad assuming you have reasonable bandwidth
<DogWater> yeah but my tftpserver is centos
<cjwatson> I maintain a limited mirror for stuff I care about behind a sub-megabit ADSL line
<DogWater> oh we have 5Gbps across 6 connections here
<cjwatson> debmirror's just a perl script and should be easy to run on centos
<DogWater> ah
<DogWater> i was thinking it was a pkg
<cjwatson> it's a package containing a perl script ;-)
<CIA-59> ubiquity: evand * r2985 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-59> ubiquity: Modified the keyboard setup page to produce a more visually obvious
<CIA-59> ubiquity: suggestion.
<evand> ^ That could probably use some more work, and needs the Qt end done, but I wanted to get it committed so it can be further discussed.
<DogWater> cjwatson: sed 's/http:\/\/10.1.0.1\/Ubuntu8.10/http:\/\/ubuntu.osuosl.org\/ubuntu/g' /target/etc/apt/sources.list; this command should actually edit the file right? it seems to just output the changes
<cjwatson> note that I said sed -i
<cjwatson> -i => in-place edit
<DogWater> my bad you're right im not much on sed yet
<DogWater> or reading apparently
<cr3> cjwatson: how would you feel if I replaced preseeds with kickstarts in my testing rig? would that be a preferable way of testing automated installs considering I believe kickstart is the officially supported technology?
<cjwatson> cr3: kickstart is not the only officially supported approach. both kickstart and preseeding are supported, with different audiences.
<cjwatson> I would appreciate you adding at least one kickstart test case
<cjwatson> but please don't drop preseeding
<cr3> cjwatson: ok, I got overly excited with nijaba's whitepaper on automated installs
<cjwatson> pointer?
<cr3> cjwatson: it would be complicated for me to perform one install with preseed and another with kickstart, for the same image. how about I use preseed for alternate images and kickstart for server images, might that be a decent compromise?
<cr3> cjwatson: https://wiki.canonical.com/WhitePapers/AutomatedInstall
<cjwatson> I don't mind; there are other sensible ways for us to test Kickstart
<DogWater> cjwatson bah my damn sed has a syntax error ;-) love it
<DogWater> cjwatson: is it preseed preseed/late_command or just preseed late_command?
<evand> the former
<DogWater> that explains that
<DogWater> :D
<evand> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-advanced.html
<evand> ^ gives the exact format of the line
<evand> erm actually
<evand> nevermind that, you're using kickstart
<evand> just as you said, preseed preseed/late_command :)
<evand> so: preseed preseed/late_command string echo success
<DogWater> preseed preseed/late_command sed -i 's/http:\/\/10.1.0.1\/ubuntu/http:\/\/ubuntu.osuosl.org\/ubuntu/g' /target/etc/apt/sources
<DogWater> .list; in-target apt-get update
<DogWater> is there some reason why that wouldn't run?
<DogWater> ah, maybe i need to add string
<evand> yes
<evand> you need string in there
<DogWater> ah, the final question i had is does anyone know how to prepare a gpg keyring for debmirror but on centos?
<DogWater> i guess i'll have to copy the archive keyring from an ubuntu box
<DogWater> and hope for the best ;_)
<DogWater> ah, for some reason getopt is saying -i is not a valid option
<DogWater> i must need to escape the command line or something
<DogWater> on those preseed/late_commands
<DogWater> hrm, that is odd yeah getopt says invalid argument -i when it goes to issue those commands
<cjwatson> you sure it's getopt not sed?
<cjwatson> erm, sorry, busybox sed doesn't support -i. Use   chroot /target sed -i '...' /etc/apt/sources.list   instead
<DogWater> would in-target also work there?
<cjwatson> it would, but it's overkill
<cjwatson> in-target is chroot /target wrapped in a bunch of other stuff you don't need for just running sed -i
<DogWater> ah, are you familiar with debmirror? how do you make it get two arches and more than one release at a time?
<DogWater> i'm trying to get amd64 and i386 on 8.04 server, 8.10 server and the latest 7
<DogWater> nevermind figured that out, still can't get sed to run ;-) lol
<DogWater> seems like it just doesn't want to do it ;-)
<DogWater> cjwatson: still says getopt: invalid option -- 'i'
<DogWater> even with the darn chroot
<DogWater> here i'll try it without the auto reboot to see if i can run the command myself
<DogWater> yeah, it works if i just type out the command, but not from preseed/late_command
<DogWater> argh
<DogWater> i commented those commands out to see if the getopt -i error is coming from that, i assume it is, but who knows at this point
<DogWater> yeah no getopt error when i remove those, now im going to try in-target
<DogWater> yeah, doesnt work regardless of what i do
<DogWater> crikey
<DogWater> let me know if you have any ideas please
<cjwatson> does the error show up in /var/log/syslog? if so, could I have the full syslog please?
<DogWater> cjwatson: do i need to call a different shell somehow to get away from busybox?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> chroot /target ... will use dash in the chroot
<cjwatson> it actually sounds like it may not be from preseed/late_command at all, which is why I'm asking for logs
<DogWater> ah, i tried both chroot /target and in-target ...
<cjwatson> because, well, preseed doesn't use getopt at all
<DogWater> oh, okay well when i comment those two lines out it doesn't show that message
<cjwatson> sure, but please check the logs anyway
<cjwatson> the installer is a complex system
<DogWater> i did a grep -R getopt * in /var/log and it just says popt was heavily influenced by the getopt() and getopt_long() functions
<DogWater> is there a way to get a copy of the kickstart file as the system interpreted it?
<cjwatson> err, that's a very confusing question
<cjwatson> it implies there's such a thing :)
<DogWater> well, i am trying to determine what the installer thinks the command after 'string' is
<cjwatson> you could run 'debconf-get preseed/late_command' from tty2
<DogWater> i mean it is kind of a crazy command
<DogWater> so maybe it isnt intrepreting it like i expect it to
<DogWater> cjwatson: it returns a newline
<cjwatson> I think you're barking up the wrong tree here, TBH
<DogWater> okay, well what would you consider the issue then?
<cjwatson> I don't know, I'm going to need to reproduce it myself I think
<cjwatson> could you put the most recent copy of your preseed file in bug 320053?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320053 in busybox "Kickstart on 8.10-server irregularities (dup-of: 293586)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293586 in busybox "lack of CONFIG_GETOPT_LONG in busybox-udeb completely breaks Kickstart" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293586
<cjwatson> (passwords removed again)
<DogWater> sure
<cjwatson> preseed preseed/late_command string in-target sed -i 's/http:\/\/10.1.0.1\/ubuntu/http:\/\/ubuntu.osuosl.org\/ubuntu/g' /etc/$
<cjwatson> preseed preseed/late_command string in-target sed -i 's/http:\/\/10.1.0.1\/Ubuntu8.10\//http:\/\/ubuntu.osuosl.org\/ubuntu/g'$
<cjwatson> is the $ there a cut-and-paste error (from vi maybe)?
<DogWater> Yeah try the 2nd one
<cjwatson> and you know that only the last one will take effect?
<cjwatson> the last one is cut off too
<DogWater> i posted another comment without the $$
<cjwatson> gotcha
<DogWater> sorry
<DogWater> it kind of wrapped it funny
<cjwatson> though it's just cut off with no $ :-P
<cjwatson> does it go "sed -i '...' /etc/apt/sources.list; in-target apt-get update"?
<cjwatson> I really need an accurate copy here
<DogWater> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/320053/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320053 in busybox "Kickstart on 8.10-server irregularities (dup-of: 293586)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293586 in busybox "lack of CONFIG_GETOPT_LONG in busybox-udeb completely breaks Kickstart" [High,Fix released]
<cjwatson> oh, it's wrapped not cut off
<cjwatson> ok
<DogWater> yeah, sorry the text box wrapped it
<cjwatson> I can cope with the wrapping, as long as it isn't wrapped in your original file
<DogWater> no its not that is why it had the $ in the original file because i copied it from the editor
<DogWater> err the original comment
<DogWater> i should say
<DogWater> and the busybox in the installer has sed -i at least according to it's help
<DogWater> so i have no idea where those getopt: messages are coming from
<DogWater> the exact message is getopt: invalid option -- ' i'
<DogWater> and it does it once for each preseed/late_command line in the kickstart
<cjwatson> yes, you're right, it does support -i - sorry
<cjwatson> confirm that you're using the fixed netboot image posted in the other bug?
<DogWater> well, yes I have to be right because otherwise the root user wouldn't have a password and it would ask me to create a user
<cjwatson> just making sure
<cjwatson> test running
<cjwatson> DogWater: gah, my test didn't seem particularly useful; I didn't get your error, though ran into a different one just before the end of the installation
<cjwatson> DogWater: I'd appreciate a copy of your syslog anyway; you can extract it from the installer environment by running 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' and then using scp. Make sure to copy the syslog from the installer root, *not* from /target
<cjwatson> DogWater: you said that the exact message was: getopt: invalid option -- ' i'. I don't think that space can be there - I've tracked down the relevant code and it only ever prints one character between the quotes?
<cjwatson> I'll have to look further tomorrow :-/
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-23
<_ruben> as for preseeding disk layout, http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/svn/debian-installer/installer/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt seems to be one of the very few reference docs .. any other tips/hints?
<cjwatson> you should always use the Ubuntu documentation, not the Debian documentation
<cjwatson> at times they differ
<_ruben> google wouldnt lead me to an ubuntu version :p
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt
<cjwatson> I think that's the only recipe documentation there is, really
<_ruben> ok, thanks, then i'll give it a try using that doc
<_ruben> is there a way to "test run" such a recipe? initiating a complete os reinstall to test a recipe sounds a bit overkill to me
<cjwatson> not really, sorry
<_ruben> too bad
<Haegin> hi, where can I find the relevant netboot files for ubuntu eee or easy peasy?
<cjwatson> we don't yet support the Eee as part of the core Ubuntu project, so I'm afraid this channel is unable to help
<cjwatson> though my wife has been on my case to get Ubuntu working on her Eee, so it may happen at some point :)
<_ruben> hehe
<cjwatson> I assume that you have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Installation ?
<cjwatson> of course, it may be that the standard netboot files work on Eee; I simply don't know
<cjwatson> those are here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Haegin> cjwatson: thanks, I'll take a look. It seems ridiculous that the ubuntu eee project doesn't support netbooting when the device has no optical drive but oh well, some people are fools...
<cjwatson> well, depending on the extent of their modifications, it may be that they can just rely on the standard files
<cjwatson> as I say - I just don't know
<cjwatson> I thought they generally advised USB booting
<Haegin> Yeah, I don't have a spare USB device available that works with it and I have a netboot server set up on a nice fast connection.
<DogWater> jeez my mirror has been building for 12hr on a gig-e connection
<DogWater> cjwatson: d'oh it says that -i error at the beginning of the install but i dont see it until the end when it drops back to the shell
<DogWater> i just noticed it
<DogWater> cjwatson: it says it immediately after 'configuring the network with dhcp'
<DogWater> that must be when it downloads and parses the kickstart file, np?
<DogWater> err no??
<cjwatson> that's a lot more plausible than it happening at preseed/late_command time, yes
<cjwatson> can I get the syslog?
<davmor2> cjwatson: Haegin: easypeasy might be a better option for you it used to be the eeebuntu project if memory serves
<davmor2> http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<_ruben> woah .. my first attempt at preseeding disk layout actually worked .. not too keen on the chosen names for the vgs/lvs, but i guess i could live with that :)
<DogWater> sure, i'll give you the syslog what do you want me to do with it?
<cjwatson> put it wherever's convenient, as long as it isn't pasted into IRC
<cjwatson> attach to a bug report, paste.ubuntu.com, whatever
<DogWater> cjwatson: you mentioned that you ran a ubuntu mirror locally, do you know if you can use any mirror for that or do you have to use the ubuntu archive?
<cjwatson> archive.ubuntu.com is a mirror itself, technically :-)
<cjwatson> any mirror will do
<DogWater> yeah cause i notice that one is particularly slow
<cjwatson> obviously it's rather loaded
<DogWater> yes, loaded is what i meant to say
<DogWater> yikes it started over at the beginning ;-)
<DogWater> i figured it would resume
<cjwatson> it downloads the indices from scratch each time, but will reuse any .deb files that are there
<DogWater> cjwatson: can I send this to you somewhere private? i tried to sanitize it best i could but its a long file
<cjwatson> I'd really prefer that you didn't sanitise it, unless there are any passwords in it
<DogWater> theres IPs etc in it
<cjwatson> mail it to cjwatson@ubuntu.com then
<cjwatson> but please don't try to filter it down to what you think I'll be interested in
<cjwatson> removing genuinely private data is fine
<DogWater> i didnt cut any lines out
<DogWater> or anything
<cjwatson> some people grep for interesting stuff and only send me the results, which is very frustrating :)
<DogWater> should be in your inbox
<cjwatson> thanks
<davmor2> evand: should m-a pop up now in jaunty on a whole drive install?
<DogWater> hrm
<DogWater> well aside from not being able to use sed in the installer im pretty pleased with the new version (fixed) cjwatson, did you ever get a chance to release a new initrd for amd64?
<cjwatson> no, planning to do that by way of intrepid-proposed
<cjwatson> Jan 23 09:34:38 in-target: Unexpected error; command not executed: 'apt-get update'
<cjwatson> I guess this must be the problem - let me see
<cjwatson> ah yes, I can reproduce it
<DogWater> cjwatson so any clue on that one?
<cjwatson> DogWater: I was on the phone, give me a minute ...
<cjwatson> I'm hitting it with various debugging approaches now
<DogWater> oh, i dont mean to rush you or anything i was just curious you killed that one yesterday so fast
<cjwatson> yeah, that one I had fixed already though and just had to remember about it :)
<DogWater> oh. lol nice
<cjwatson> this one almost looks like a new busybox bug
<DogWater> i do that sometimes when i write php i create a function like 10 times and do it 10 different ways then eventually i realize i already wrote that function
<DogWater> i think i got banned from the ubuntu archive i was trying to mirror =/
<cjwatson> I think I can give you a workaround
<cjwatson> preseed preseed/late_command string sed 's/http:\/\/10.1.0.1\/Ubuntu8.10\//http:\/\/ubuntu.osuosl.org\/ubuntu/g' /target/etc/apt/sources.list > /target/etc/apt/sources.list.new && mv /target/etc/apt/sources.list.new /target/etc/apt/sources.list && in-target apt-get update
<cjwatson> alternatively, you can put the whole sed / apt-get update thing in a script that you download from a server and then run
<cjwatson> the problem isn't with running sed, it's with parsing of the -i
<cjwatson> it's being parsed entirely incorrectly as a getopt option, which it isn't
<cjwatson> there is something very weird going on, though, as I can reproduce this with getopt(1) on a normal system too
<cjwatson> $ getopt -o '' -l foo: -- -i
<cjwatson> getopt: invalid option -- 'i'
<cjwatson>  --
<cjwatson> (the -- in the first line is supposed to terminate options regardless of everything else)
<cjwatson> oh, maybe I'm confused
<cjwatson> DogWater: anyway, that should be a functional workaround and I have to go out now, but I'll continue working this out and get it fixed for jaunty
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r584 trunk/ (6 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> oem-config: If the user backs up all the way out of oem-config (perhaps
<CIA-3> oem-config: deliberately, or perhaps by accident), ask whether they want to try
<CIA-3> oem-config: again, drop to a recovery shell, or reboot.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r991 intrepid-proposed/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.27-11 kernels.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r992 intrepid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu26
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-24
<Torgoton> I'm doing a netboot install, low memory mode; being asked to select Installer components to load. Do I really need any of these, like nic-pcmcia-modules, or ide-modules?
<cjwatson> Torgoton: depends on your system; if you don't have a PCMCIA network card you don't need nic-pcmcia-modules; if you don't have an IDE hard disk (one that doesn't show up as (P|S)ATA nowadays; there are still a few) then you don't need ide-modules
<Torgoton> Thanks, cjwatson, but I selected those two since I am using a PCMCIA NIC and I wasn't sure about the latter. Right now it says Loading additional components; 45%; Retrieving partman-base.
<Torgoton> It's bad when the last log message (tty4) is over nine hours old, right?
<cjwatson> probably means it's run out of memory
<cjwatson> (at a guess)
<Torgoton> Indeed. Out of memory was one of the last messages, killing tar I think was the last.
<Torgoton> Oh... netboot runs out of memory because it has to decompress everything it downloads, so that's why it's incompatible with such an old, 36MB-having machine, right?
<cjwatson> the CD initrd has to load stuff into memory too ...
<Torgoton> Is the bare minimum 32MB not valid any more?
<cjwatson> your best bet is probably to try to set up a swap partition early (on a disk you aren't going to partition if possible; otherwise you'll have a little dance to swapoff while it rereads the partition table)
<cjwatson> you didn't mention which release you were using ...
<Torgoton> 8.04 LTS
<cjwatson> I'd have to check, though. It does fluctuate up and down a bit, and lowmem is a difficult area for the installer
<Torgoton> I can set up partitions before the install.
<cjwatson> I have done 32MB installations, but they can take a bit of hackery
<Torgoton> So not a tested, supported, just works(TM) kind of thing any more, alas.
<Torgoton> Maybe I'll try 6.04 again.
<cjwatson> 32MB installations have never been well-tested on Ubuntu
<Torgoton> ok
<cjwatson> largely because we don't expect the OS to work especially well after installation with that little memory, even if the installer works
<Torgoton> Indeed.
<cjwatson> I mean, it's probably possible, but you're talking something fairly cut-down, probably removing a number of "just works" type things
<cjwatson> I would like to fix this problem of course, on general principles; I wouldn't be able to justify changing 8.04 for it though
<cjwatson> I'll see if I can arrange for it to work properly in 9.04
<Torgoton> hahahaa that would be awesome.
<Torgoton> I am on the installer mailing list, and would be happy to run tests on this old beast.
<Torgoton> and I am a software developer; familiar with very low-level code, but I haven't done x86 assembly in a long time.
<cjwatson> the installer involves almost no assembly
<Torgoton> and never dug into the Linux kernel or drivers... yet.
<cjwatson> it's largely in C and shell
<Torgoton> C and I go way back.
<cjwatson> the worst long-standing problem with low-memory installations is localedef
<cjwatson> to generate a UTF-8 locale, it requires about 50MB of working set
<Torgoton> yow
<cjwatson> now, this is after swap is up, but still, it'll thrash a small box to death
<cjwatson> I've been working on and off (largely on boring train journeys and the like) on some optimisations for this, but haven't quite managed to preserve correctness yet, which is sort of key ;-)
<cjwatson> I think I can shave 50% off without too much trouble once I figure out where the stupid bug is
<Torgoton> It could probably use some optimization, but I imagine there's quite a learning cliff to get into that...
<cjwatson> localedef is really, really hairy
<cjwatson> not at all simple to optimise
<Torgoton> I had an issue with a customer not getting proper printout of some Chinese characters (on a Windows 2000 system)... turns out the font my client shipped with the product so many years ago just didn't have those gyphs defined, so I have dabbled with UTF-8 just enough to know how hairy it can become.
<Torgoton> and that's just the standard, not nearly-working code.
<cjwatson> in outline localedef's memory consumption is because it allocates structures to represent each codepoint, without any way to collapse ranges of codepoints with identical properties
<cjwatson> and it does fairly legitimately need to do it all up-front and then figure out what the output should be, rather than being able to stream it
<Torgoton> understanding what it does doesn't help in understanding why... :)
<cjwatson> the POSIX locale specification helps there
<Torgoton> I bet
<Torgoton> What's the best way for me to help?
<cjwatson> localedef is probably a one-man job, but I'm pretty sure there's work to be done on lowmem in general by somebody who cares about it; start by reading the links from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment on how the installer's put together, and then start scratching your itches ...
<cjwatson> (not that I get on with ESR in general but he's right in this case)
<cjwatson> InstallerDevelopment has links to how to get source code for things
<Torgoton> just because someone is... the way they are, doesn't mean they are always wrong.
<Torgoton> Excellent. I'll start there.
<cjwatson> good patches in bug reports are like gold dust :-)
<cjwatson> (or branches pushed for us to merge, if you prefer that)
<Torgoton> baby steps
<cjwatson> lowmem has some memory thresholds defined in it, which I try to update every so often, but often forget
<cjwatson> that could use a maintainer who's testing the proper figures for Ubuntu
<cjwatson> I think of late I've just been merging the Debian changes to it, which probably don't quite apply here since this is all quite sensitive to things like kernel module layout
<Torgoton> I'm not sure what I can promise.
 * cjwatson nods
<cjwatson> I have to do what my boss wants first, other things are luxuries :)
<Torgoton> Speaking of, I have to make up hours from the Inauguration.
<Torgoton> (Fixing my functional tests on a Rails project...)
<techguy97> Hello everyone... I need some tech help with installing 8.10 on a Compaq Desktop that keeps hanging during the install.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-25
<Torgoton> I've got a bit of time and thought I'd start to get a machine ready to help with installer development. Would Ubuntu 8.10 be the platform to start with?
<Torgoton> ... I'd appreciate using my handle in a response in case I'm away.
<rdw200169> you will probably want to go w/jaunty
<rdw200169> i.e. ubuntu +1
<Torgoton> Where can I find it? (I'm usually a Fedora user. Shhhh.)
<Torgoton> got it.
<Torgoton> I suppose I can't really complain about downloading a 700MB image in 9 minutes, can I? :)
<Torgoton> done
<Torgoton> ok. nearly ten minutes. still.
<yownanymous> hi
<yownanymous> would this channel deal with wubi?
<cjwatson> yes, but probably more usefully during European working hours :)
<yownanymous> I am in Europe
<yownanymous> just ridiculously late
<yownanymous> :P
<yownanymous> I should really go to bed
<yownanymous> I have an exam in the morning
<djbloc> I would like to end up with an encrypted persistent storage file used in conjunction with the live CD. I can see from the initial ramdisk how the unencrypted is added to the root using aufs.
<djbloc> Could I get some advice on what changes to make.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-25
<cjwatson> dhillon-v10: incorrect because grub is still present
<cjwatson> dhillon-v10: many people are still using grub rather than grub2 for one reason or another.  please don't be discourteous and just close all their bugs
<cjwatson> dhillon-v10: please reopen any bugs you've closed for this reason
<cjwatson> I also especially love the way you asked me a question and then waited under ten minutes for a reply before closing the bug :-(
<cjwatson> anyway the fundamental issue in that bug still exists in grub2
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson: sorry about that, that's the only one I closed, I should have waited longer I guess, sorry again
<cjwatson> in general closing bugs is at the significantly more experienced end of bug work
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson: I should have waited longer before closing that bug, will keep that in mind
<cjwatson> closing a bug is essentially taking an item off somebody's to-do list; welcome if it's accurate, but you have to have an excellent correctness rate otherwise developers will get a bit annoyed at having to rewrite their to-do list all the time :-)
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson: true, I am used to the kernel-bug-day style of triaging so now I know that doesn't apply to the installer team :)
<cjwatson> in this case there are probably a zillion other instances of the same underlying bug, but it's best not to give the reporter the impression that it's fixed when it isn't
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson: do you have anything in mind that I can work on?
<cjwatson> not at quarter-past-midnight when I'm about to go to bed, sorry ;)
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson: sorry about that, good night :)
<cjwatson> I made some specific comments the other day when you asked, though
<cjwatson> well, sort of specific
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson: yeah, I need to read up more and I did that
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson: and the idea I want to work on requires discussion and time
<cjwatson> so I suggested that there are really quite a lot of crash reports, many of which can be addressed by smallish patches to ubiquity
<dhillon-v10> so work on those
<dhillon-v10> then
<cjwatson> 19:41 <cjwatson> there's a great deal of bug-fixing to be done, and I would recommend starting with that
<cjwatson> 19:42 <cjwatson> we could do with people verifying that old crashes have been fixed, *including references to the commits that fixed them* (this is important; don't just say "I can't reproduce this any more" because it's very common for installer bugs to only reproduce in pretty specialised circumstances)
<cjwatson> 19:43 <cjwatson> we could also do with people going through crashes that still exist and fixing them
<cjwatson> 19:43 <cjwatson> don't get too enthusiastic about closing bugs, it's better for us to improve the software than to keep the bug count artificially low
<dhillon-v10> I remeber that :)
<cjwatson> in general you will find that it's easier (involves less discussion and time) to make changes that make the installer more robust, versus changes that involve user interface changes
<cjwatson> and actually it's quite possible that robustness improvements benefit more people, even if they aren't as sexy
<cjwatson> which is for example why one of my current projects is fixing the class of grub bugs that includes your bug above, for good
<dhillon-v10> :) okay, the only problem I have sometimes is that i classify bugs wrong, so that leads to a wrong comment, but that was the *only* bug I worked on so that's good :)
<cjwatson> if you find you sometimes classify bugs wrongly, then maybe bug triage is not the thing you should be doing at the moment
<cjwatson> it's much easier to classify bugs after you have experience working on the software, anyway
<cjwatson> I don't in general subscribe to the theory that bug triage is some kind of practice for being a developer; it's a skilled discipline in its own right
<cjwatson> much as being a nurse isn't practice for being a doctor - they're different skills :-)
<dhillon-v10> cjwatson: so what should I focus on then, I did get the code for ubiquity, should I read up on that, I mostly do packaging and documentation atm
<dpm> hi cjwatson, a bit late, but I just noticed that the grub gettext support was implemented around December. Is that upstream version going to make it into Lucid? I'm going to point translators to the upstream translation, and I thought I'd just ask, out of curiosity
<cjwatson> dpm: it's already in lucid
<dpm> cjwatson, ah great, thanks. I did not see the translation template on the imports queue, it's probably not yet generating the .pot template on build
<cjwatson> yeah, could be, please file a bug about that
<dpm> cjwatson, sure, I was about to do it :)
<cjwatson> it's moving pretty fast right now so for the moment it would be good for translators to go upstream anyway
<dpm> yeah, I'll point them to go to upstream first
<dpm> thanks
<dpm> cjwatson, and another question, do you know if the 'debian/pobuild/templates.pot' template in localechooser is merged into any other template, so I can block it from the imports queue?
<cjwatson> yes, please block that - it's just the result of merging localechooser's ordinary templates with iso-codes
<dpm> ok, thanks!
<ev> cjwatson: if you have a brief moment, can you just eyeball this to make sure it's in line with your expectations of how it would be implemented: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362594/
<ev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/362596/ - sorry, this one has syntax highlighting
<cjwatson> ev: looks plausible
<cjwatson> ev: in ubiquity, can we use the city information as well?
<cjwatson> nit: the default should be prefixed with http://
<ev> what for?
<ev> ah, fixed
<cjwatson> to plot the correct point on the map, and to select the correct country
<ev> ah, duhh.  Sure, I'll work that in
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> otherwise woo
<ev> indeed, I was very excited to get that email from IS
<ev> cjwatson: perhaps I don't understand after all.  What does the full timezone, say "America/New_York" for Boston, not give you that "Boston" does?  Or are you requesting that we use the (lon, lat) pair and the city name to better position the dot?
<ev> Perhaps I'm just failing to think of the example that invalidates this
<cjwatson> ev: Europe/Berlin and Europe/Vienna are the same time zone, but different countries
<cjwatson> I'm requesting that we use the full timezone information to deal with the default for country selection as well as the default for the timezone
<ev> cjwatson: Apologies, but I still don't follow.  The database returns zoneinfo entries, not UTC offsets (http://pastebin.com/f55679749).  Cities in Germany will return Europe/Berlin, not Europe/Vienna.  But assuming this is still just an issue of me being thick, what do I need to preseed, debian-installer/country?
<cjwatson> cities in Austria will return Europe/Vienna, though :-)
<cjwatson> ah, maybe you don't need to do anything.  I think the timezone component already handles converting the selected timezone into a country
<cjwatson> which was the bit I had forgotten was there
<ev> okay
<CIA-41> tzsetup: evand * r507 tzsetup.ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/tzsetup-udeb.templates tzsetup): Support getting the timezone from a geoip server (LP: #229884).
<CIA-41> tzsetup: evand * r508 tzsetup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.26ubuntu2
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r3713 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-timezone.py): Support getting the timezone from a geoip server (LP: #229884).
<CIA-41> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3714 ubiquity/scripts/tzsetup: update path
<exlt> looking for a little help with preventing the main menu from always being prompted at netboot of lucid - jumped thru every hoop I've found, and I continue to be prompted for it..
<exlt> copying boot args and preseed somewhere in a sec
<exlt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/362900/ - if someone has a hint, it would be appreciated - I've tried many combinations of $LANG stuff in boot args - getting a little frustrated at this point..
<cjwatson> if you're seeing the main menu presented with that, it probably means the installer is hitting an error somehow.  use 'save debug logs' to copy out the syslog and post it for us to see
<exlt> I have an install running - interesting thing is that all I need to do is hit the configure network option and everything rolls on as I intended
<exlt> mashing on the configure the keyboard option does nothing but dump back to the main menu
<exlt> we'll see what the logs look like - I've looked through 'em several times and can't put my finger on it
<cjwatson> exlt: I'm used to interpreting the logs
<cjwatson> there are several flaws with your locale and keyboard preseeding which I can tell you right off, though
<cjwatson> firstly, locale and keyboard stuff needs to be preseeded on the kernel command line, not in the preseed file (unless you're doing initrd preseeding - if you don't know, you aren't)
<cjwatson> secondly, discard all of debian-installer/keymap, console-keymaps-at/keymap, console-setup/layout, console-setup/model, and console-setup/variant
<cjwatson> thirdly, console-setup/modelcode needs to be pc105 rather than pc104
<cjwatson> (I'm reasonably sure, anyway - I know pc104 is technically probably more accurate, but I think pc105 is what we generally set it to anyway)
<exlt> http://12.am/etc/lucid/syslog.txt
<exlt> I added all those trying to get rid of the menu - only had I think 2 lines in there when I started
<cjwatson> right, put the console-setup preseeding on the kernel command line rather than in the preseed file
<cjwatson> its basic complaint is that you've asked it to do noninteractive installation at priority critical but it doesn't know the answers to the questions yet
<exlt> know what the bare minimum args would be to satisfy?
<exlt> I've added and removed a bunch - or if the console-setup/ask_detect=false is required there?
<cjwatson> console-setup/layoutcode=us should be sufficient
<cjwatson> ditch console-setup/ask_detect=false, you don't need it
<exlt> that was another punt..
<cjwatson> hmm, there may be something else wrong
<cjwatson> you said lucid, I hadn't noticed that before
<cjwatson> we recently landed support for translated keyboard names, which could well have broken this
<cjwatson> yes, I think so
<exlt> yeah - this is lucid installer testing which may go to production prior to lucid release
<cjwatson> ev: ^- could you have a look at this?  seems to me that the format of $kbdnames has changed, but ask_debconf hasn't changed along with it
<exlt> interesting
<exlt> is "INFO: Menu item 'network-preseed' selected" the point where the preseed is actually beginning to be processed?
<cjwatson> yes
<exlt> I wonder if doing something like an oem-config/enable=true and skipping the keyboard step would get me past that - these are headless servers anyway  ;)
<exlt> nah, doesn't seem to
<cjwatson> you're probably stuck until we fix the bug, I'm afraid
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-26
<exlt> is the ubuntu installer synced from debian-installer regularly?  I'm just not clear about the dev path - if this was a bug introduced by d-i, or u-i, and where I might try to be most helpful
<exlt> I don't need to pass any $LANG boot args to squeeze d-i, for instance
<exlt> preseed works fine there
<exlt> looking at the installer build version 20081029ubuntu80 - does this indicate a d-i fork from 10.29.2008?
 * exlt is reading http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development..
<exlt> cjwatson: 20081029ubuntu79 does not show this particular behavior, if that helps at all
<atrus> maybe the wrong place to ask, but I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick , but the freshly formatted drive always reports "not enough free space" when I try to write to the usb device. What can I do?
<exlt> atrus: what size usb drive?
<atrus> 4gig
<exlt> hrm..
<atrus> i format the thing in usb-creator-gtk, and it immediately says there's zero free space on the thing.
<exlt> I don't know much about gui tools
<atrus> is there a command-line way to get an ISO onto a usb drive? i know you can dd a .img file...
<exlt> I would do it from cli, but don't know if that messes up the gui widget
<atrus> i'd gladly do it all from the command line if i could figure out how.
<atrus> exlt: how would *you* do it from the cli?
<exlt> not sure what it's expecting to have as an end result, but I've done this with debian using syslinux and a netinst iso - looking for the docs foryou
<atrus> i really just need a bootable usb rescue img.
<atrus> grub's broken on my other machine, and i need a way to get in and fix it.
<exlt> yeah, this looks about the same process - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<exlt> hmm - he doesn't say anything about the syslinux config
<exlt> lemme see if I have a usb drive with it on there and take a peek
<exlt> oh, he's copying the isolinux dir from the iso image, so that should work
<atrus> exlt: so follow that link? it didn't seem to say anything about how to format the usb drive's filesystem...
<exlt> fdisk /dev/<wherever_your_usb_drive_is>
<exlt> fdisk can be a bit daunting..
<exlt> is it already formatted? or is that what was dorked with the gui thing?
<atrus> it's been corrupted.
<exlt> are there any partitions listed?
<atrus> i think i can get through using fdisk though, i just need to know how to format it. vfat, fat32, ext2/3?
<exlt> p - will print the partitions
<exlt> ah, ok
<atrus> yeah, no partitions, it recreated the partition table.
<exlt> mkfs.msdos /dev/something1
<exlt> uhh, maybe mkfs.vfat
<exlt> yeah, that should probably be vfat
<atrus> with you so far
<atrus> copying everything from the mounted .iso into the usb...
<exlt> cjwatson: yep - 20081029ubuntu79 works for me perfectly, however, the current build is kind of a showstopper for pxe booting - did you create a bug that I can follow, or which package would this be against and I can create one
<exlt> atrus: not sure the steps said to copy the contents
<atrus> er, okay, this is weird. they talk about copying over files in /install, and then running syslinux, and then copying over the iso's files again, overwriting them?
<atrus> i'm pretty sure i'm misunderstanding step 1.
<exlt> install dir with vmlinux and initrd.gz inside
<exlt> there's a little image at the bottom of the entire contents of the root of the usb drive  :)
<atrus> right, and then /install gets more stuff from the .iso image afterwards?
<exlt> oh - did you follow the links to grab the hd-media kernel and initrd?
<exlt> those links are *way* old
<exlt> so will need to be adjusted for whatever version you want
<exlt> what version are you wanting to install?
<atrus> right, trying for karmic. i noticed the out-of-date link now :)
<exlt> replace hardy with karmic and they should work a little better
<atrus> i originally just assumed the /install directory from the cd would include the neccesary components.
<exlt> nah, this is really a bootstrapping to load up the iso image from the usb drive
<atrus> ahhh, ok ok.
<atrus> i think that's the one piece of information i critically missed when reading this :)
<exlt> yeah - it's a kernel and initrd with enough magic to go look for an iso file, mount it on loopback, and install from it like it's a normal CD
<atrus> exlt: how does it know what .iso file to load?
<atrus> ie, i'm plugging ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso in there, but it could be -server instead.
<exlt> it will load just about any, but the kernel versions need to match, if I recall - I've done that at some point with a newer iso and it complained at me that it didn't match
<atrus> yeah, it should match up there.
<atrus> thanks a lot, whether this works or not when it's finished copying in. i've learned a bit more about this if nothing else.
<exlt> that's half the fun  ;)
 * exlt has been playing with linux since ~1997
<atrus> ~98 for me. but syslinux and friends has always been something i've never had to dig too much into.
<atrus> thankfully :)
<exlt> I dropped in here with a frustrating problem that I could not figure out how to "configure" away, and it turns out we found a bug - so I help
<exlt> never did find my usb installer - should probably make one..
<exlt> real handy for rescues
<exlt> cjwatson: as I thought might be the case, I don't need to pass locale or layoutcode as boot args when using auto and priority=critical - they are deferred and used from the preseed
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r3715 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: * Move oem-config runtime debconf questions into the oem-config
<CIA-41> ubiquity:  package.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: * Add oem-config/early_command (run a command just before oem-config
<CIA-41> ubiquity:  starts).
<ev> Is the lack of oem-config/id in any templates file an oversight?
<cjwatson> it didn't need to be there as it was only preseeded and preseeding automatically registers missing templates if it needs to.  It wouldn't hurt to add it for documentation though
<ev> ah, I figured as much; just wanted to be sure
<cjwatson> ev: did you see my highlight last night about console-setup?
<ev> cjwatson: no, I'm still getting the hang of ZNC, or rather trying to get it to actually replay everything.
 * ev digs through irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ev> ask_debconf> will do
<superm1> ev, if you want to glance over https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~superm1/ubiquity/mythbuntu-plugin-enhance again, i've got it to the point now that mythbuntu_ui is now entirely dead.  i'm gonna do some more testing tomorrow to make sure I didn't break gtk_ui (w/o the myth plugins loaded)in the process
<ev> superm1: cool, I'll endeavor to fit it in today
 * ev continues to fight against the en_GB dictionary that got installed when he reformatted
<ara> ev, I got an error with DHCP (OEM mode) while testing hardy point release
<ara> ev, bug 512740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512740 in debian-installer "DHCP failed several times and istaller looped in the network configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512740
<ev> ara: looking now
<ara> ev, thanks :)
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r3716 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Support installing additional packages at runtime in oem-config, as
<CIA-41> ubiquity: specified by oem-config/extra_packages.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r3717 ubiquity/scripts/install.py: Fix missing parameter.
<dmarkey> might be the wrong place to ask, but why is openoffice on a server default install
<soren> dmarkey: It's not?
<dmarkey> it is for me, 9.10
<exlt> dmarkey: I found the same thing and dug around the cdrom preseeds and found:
<exlt> d-i pkgsel/install-language-support boolean false
<soren> dmarkey: What exact packages are being installed that you were not expecting?
<exlt> can't remember the exact package, but there was a circular dependency that pulled in a couple openoffice packages
<soren> "a couple of openoffice packages" != "openoffice". :)
<exlt> well, sure, but any openoffice packages on a server is kind of useless..
<dmarkey> exlt: ok so that must cut out a few 100 megs?
<dmarkey> soren: openoffice, and java.
<soren> dmarkey: There's no package called "openoffice" nor "java".
<soren> It's much easier to work out what went wrong if I can get exact data on what the specific problem is.
<exlt> I think it was openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-au that you are seeing, and another - they get pulled in by language-support-en, language-support-writing-en.. - that d-i line above kept them from being installed
<soren> exlt: /Kept/ them from being installed? I thought you guys were saying this stuff /did/ get installed?
<exlt> soren: they did with a simple preseed of:
<exlt> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard
<exlt> (which does not *exclude* install-language-support specifically
<exlt> the CD seed files specifically exclude installation of install-language-support
<dmarkey> but not the net install?
<exlt> correct
<exlt> well, I could be wrong there, perhaps - as soon as one specifies a custom preseed, that overrides any default
<exlt> so I found that line, added it to my preseed, and no more openoffice packages
<cjwatson> this is a bug actually, as of 9.10 this is meant to be handled automatically
<cjwatson> I think the bug is that language-selector-common needs to be added to the server-ship seed
<cjwatson> without it, we're falling back to old behaviour which was too stupid to work this out for itself
<exlt> not sure about 9.10 - I'm working on 10.4
<cjwatson> no change in that regard yet
<cjwatson> maybe I should just put language-selector-common in standard, since the effect now will be that it's installed for everything regardless
<cjwatson> it's tiny
<cjwatson> yeah, I'll do that
<cjwatson> exlt: hopefully the next daily build of lucid won't require that preseed
<dmarkey> cjwatson: thanks
<dmarkey> cjwatson: how did your nfsv4 experement go?
<cjwatson> partial, I got Kerberos working but haven't quite got NFSv4 up and running yet
<dmarkey> for insecure use, nfsv4 doesnt require kerberos
<cjwatson> that's nice ... :-)
<cjwatson> I want to have the option of using it off my home network
<cjwatson> and I'd been meaning to investigate Kerberos for years anyway
<dmarkey> yea, and LDAP too?
<cjwatson> I'm not that masochistic
<ev> haha
<dmarkey> oh right, they usually go hand in hand
<dmarkey> kerberos/nfsv4/ldap that is
<atrus> exlt: for what it's worth, that didn't work in the end. blinking cursor. (shrug) I ended up downloading a debian usb image, since they actually distribute the .imgs without forcing you to make your own out of an iso. (which wouldn't have been a problem if usb-creator worked)
<exlt> atrus: I did the same last night on an old 256M stick ;) - zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdX
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-27
<superm1> ev, okay so from the testing i've done, it doesn't look like i've broken standard gtk_ui or --automatic gtk_ui in the process
<jdoelger> so no matter what password i set for root or my normal user during install, i can't log in on my fresh intall
<jdoelger> *install
<jdoelger> i've booted with the install disk again and pulled up a rescue terminal, reset the pw'ds, and i still can't log in.
<CIA-3> finish-install: cjwatson * r834 ubuntu/ (15 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.24
<ev> pretty sure I figured out the console-setup issue, just building to confirm.  Was an issue of me missing a declaration of kbdnames_C in the merge and failing to include kbdnames.gz in the udeb.
 * soren just got the 'Installer showing "Configure console-setup" at the top of the "Installation complete" dialog' bug again
<soren> Very, very odd.
<soren> cjwatson: You wanted me to see if I could reproduce it with some kernel boot parameter, didn't you?
<cjwatson> soren: DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer
<soren> cjwatson: Ok. And then you want the install log afterwards?
<cjwatson> soren: yeah
<soren> What's really weird is that it hasn't happened in over a month, but today it happens every time I try.
<ev> michaelforrest: any luck with that mock up for progress display on pages of the installer?
<CIA-3> finish-install: cjwatson * r835 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.24ubuntu1
<davmor2> ev: should there be a autorun.inf file on the hardy.4 cd's?
<ev> yes, it launches umenu/wubi
<davmor2> just double checking it doesn't seem to be on there I thought at first it was windows being a pain but then noticed that it wasn't there
<kirkland> cjwatson: howdy
<cjwatson> kirkland: meeting then gone, please leave a message
<kirkland> cjwatson: i have a preseed file that automatically installed (hands off) my UEC controllers and nodes as of a week ago or so
<kirkland> cjwatson: it's stopped working hands-off very recently
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://mirrors.dustinkirkland.com/ubuntu/iso/preseed/preseed-00-26-b9-15-86-88
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm at a screen asking me to choose the next step in the install process
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm curious if you know what's changed off the top of your head, before i dig deeper
<cjwatson> kirkland: not enough there to be sure, but there's an outstanding console-setup bug that multiple people are running into and that ev's looking at, so if it's lucid then that's a possibility
<kirkland> cjwatson: yes, lucid
<kirkland> cjwatson: and that sounds like my problem
<kirkland> cjwatson, ev bug #?
<ev> 512592
<kirkland> ev: new nick?
<ev> yarp (well, as of november/december)
<kirkland> ev: dang, i haven't noticed ;-)
<ev> :)
<kirkland> ev: i'm going to confirm/high that bug, if you don't mind
<ev> by all means
<kirkland> ev: done, thanks.
<CIA-3> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r687 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog list-devices):
<CIA-3> debian-installer-utils: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-3> debian-installer-utils:  - list-devices: Add support for dmraid disks and partitions. Exclude
<CIA-3> debian-installer-utils:  disks and partitions that are already part of a dmraid set.
<CIA-3> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r688 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.72ubuntu2
<CIA-3> console-setup: evand * r125 console-setup/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-3> console-setup: * Put kbdnames.gz in console-setup-udeb as well.
<CIA-3> console-setup: * Don't filter out models from kbdnames as we still ask the model
<CIA-3> console-setup:  question.
<CIA-3> console-setup: evand * r126 console-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.34ubuntu8
<michaelforrest> ev: are you in portland next week?
<michaelforrest> ev: I was hoping to work out how much we can get done towards the new design and work on some strategic changes
<michaelforrest> ev: so I'm not necessarily thinking in terms of designing bits and pieces until I can understand capacity better.
<ev> michaelforrest: indeed I am
<ev> okay
<ev> sounds like a plan
<michaelforrest> cool
<lavin> f i download a file called 123_abc.tar.bz2 and its in downloads whats my next move to get it installed
<lavin> 2009_1110_RT3070_LinuxSTAv2.1.0.tar.gz2 is the actual file
<ev> lavin: you want #ubuntu, this channel is for development of the Ubuntu installer.
<lavin> thanx
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-28
<jetienne> q. when somebody with good knowledge of unionfs ? if i modify a file, it copies the whole file and then do the modficiation ? or does it store only the modification ?
<cjwatson> jetienne: my understanding is the former
<jetienne> cjwatson: no issue if i modify the first byte of a 5gbyte file ?
<cjwatson> then you'll suddenly find 5GB more data in the overlay part of your filesystem :-)
<jetienne> cjwatson: cool :) thanks
<cjwatson> unionfs is not bad at dealing with partial changes to entire filesystems efficiently, but it is not really designed to do the same for individual files
<ev> I'm just waiting for 2.6.32-12 to hit the archive, then I'll push out a new d-i with the kernel version bump and console-setup fix.
<StevenK> ev: I didn't NEW it since it hadn't built everywhere and accepting kernels is a large pain.
<ev> no worries
<ev> cjwatson: is it okay with you if I add an item to the sprint agenda for the two of us to sit down with michaelforrest and discuss the installer design spec, or would you prefer to handle that via email / comments in the document?
<cjwatson> ev: agenda fine
<ev> cool, thanks
<cjwatson> though perhaps consider me optional just in case
<ev> sure thing
<exlt> 20081029ubuntu79 no longer functions as a workaround to console-setup kbd grok.. :(  appears the 2.6.32-10 udebs are no longer on mirrors
<exlt> ev: thanks for working on the fixup - I see the cia notes on it
<exlt> and cjwatson :)
<dmarkey> is it possible to give a http url for preseed/file with the cdrom
<cjwatson> no, that's the purpose of preseed/url
<dmarkey> cjwatson: thanks
<ev> superm1: apologies for taking so long to get to it, but I'm reviewing your branch now.
<superm1> ev, cool thanks, not a big problem
<cr3> my usual preseed now seems to prompt the user for "configure the keyboard", when this use to be answered automatically
<cody-somerville> cr3, d-i or ubiquity?
<cr3> cody-somerville: d-i
<cr3> cody-somerville: but if there's a change I should know about in ubiquity too, I'm interested. I could test it in a moment
<cody-somerville> cr3, Sounds like you're missing "auto" from your boot arguments.
<ev> cr3: it's a known bug
<ev> it's been adddressed, I've just been waiting on kernel builds so I can push out a new d-i
<ev> which I'll do now, actually
<cr3> ev: thank!
<CIA-3> debian-installer: evand * r1232 debian-installer/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components.
<ev> (wasn't NEW'ed yet, that will have to wait until tomorrow)
<CIA-3> debian-installer: evand * r1233 debian-installer/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu81
<ev> cr3: tomorrow's CDs should be fixed ^
<cr3> ev: you rock, thanks!
<ev> sure thing
<cr3> ev: do you know if the bug also affects ubiquity? I'll be trying an automated install in a moment
<ev> I don't believe it does
<ev> superm1: looks good.  Am I okay to merge this (I've made a few small typo corrections)?
<superm1> ev, yeah it's in good shape to merge
<superm1> there's some pages that need UI work with it still, but those will be worked out later
<superm1> i think there should only be one merge conflict currently and it should be clear what to do with it
<superm1> although you need to make sure that https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/debian-cd/fix-autologin/+merge/18059 is merged before the next ubiquity release
<ev> hooray, znc playback actually worked for once
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3718 ubiquity/ (29 files in 9 dirs): Merge with Mario's Mythbuntu plugin branch.
<superm1> ev, cool thanks.  curious, what's znc provide over bip?
<ev> for me, a iPhone push notifications plugin that doesn't work because I was silly enough to pick a two character IRC nick
<superm1> haha
<superm1> ah it looks like it's more featureful than bip for sure as i'm reading their pages
<superm1> a webadmin ui?  bip has a flat text file that is pia to configure unless you copy it from kirkland` to start
<ev> lol
<ev> this also lets you configure interactively from the shell, or create a minimal configuration and use "saveconfig" IRC messages to *admin.
<CIA-3> tzsetup: evand * r509 tzsetup/ (debian/changelog tzsetup):
<CIA-3> tzsetup: Fix the sed statement around the geoip detection to account for the
<CIA-3> tzsetup: XML being on a single line.
<ev> ugh, a million times fail ^
<superm1> i'll have to add it to my list of stuff to play with at some point
<CIA-3> tzsetup: evand * r510 tzsetup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.26ubuntu3
<ev> hrm, quitting ubiquity seems to just run the component over again now
<superm1> hm, can't say i tried that... was the previous handler dependent on looking for self.current_page == None?
<superm1> i think that's what it was.  so the alternative would be to reinstate that break on current_page = None, and instead don't set it to none during progress_loop
<ev> indeed, though it needs to return from there
<ev> as breaking will show the reboot dialog
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3719 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Properly exit the plugin loop when the quit button is pressed.
<ev> I really need to do something about ubiquity/keyboard_names.py, I suspect that's seriously slowing us down.
<ev> what with it being gigantic
<cjwatson> ooh, of course, translations would have expanded it rather a bit
<cjwatson> must do interesting things to memory use too :)
<ev> indeed, that's what I mean
<ev> apologies for the confusing wording
<ev> it's over a megabyte of python data structure goodness
<ev> clearly that's abuse :)
<cjwatson> it sort of made sense to reformat the original perl as python to start with, but yeah, maybe a quick-to-parse text file or set of files would be better now
<ev> yeah, definitely.  I've noted this so I don't forget.
<ev> damn, monodevelop-python's as you type syntax checking is so far thoroughly disappointing
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-29
<cjwatson> ev: is bug 512592 what you fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512592 in debian-installer "[Lucid] console-setup-udeb succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512592
<cjwatson> and if so can you deal with the bug metadata? :)
<CIA-3> tzsetup: evand * r511 tzsetup/ (debian/changelog tzsetup):
<CIA-3> tzsetup: * Set the geoip question to a higher priorty so it gets asked by
<CIA-3> tzsetup:  default.
<CIA-3> tzsetup: * Properly go to the full list if the user says no to the geoip
<CIA-3> tzsetup:  question.
<CIA-3> tzsetup: evand * r512 tzsetup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.26ubuntu4
<ev> huh, the version of console-setup-udeb built on LP doesn't have translated strings in kbdnames.gz; instead, it has C strings for each language code.
<ev> however, my local copy built with the correct data
 * ev digs
<mark> is it possible to install 9.10 server with grub1 instead of grub2?
<ev> mark: SET grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy false
<mark> aha
<mark> thanks :)
<ev> sure thing
<cjwatson> though we'd like to know why
<exlt> cjwatson: I'm doing the same wrt grub legacy - 2 raid controllers: LSI_1068E and 3Ware_9650SE; LSI_1068E is a RAID1 for OS; 3Ware_9650SE is a RAID10 for data - 3Ware is seen as sda, LSI as sdb - using grub2 box does not boot
<exlt> doing the same with squeeze, too, so it's a not specific to ubuntu
<exlt> hw, kernel, grub2 thing..
<cjwatson> ev: is bug 512592 what you fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512592 in debian-installer "[Lucid] console-setup-udeb succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512592
 * ev checks
<ev> yup, marked as fixed, thanks
<ev> still working out why console-setup isn't including the translations when built from a buildd/pbuilder, complicated by the fact that it's taking at least two hours to build
<ev> but it completes just fine
<ev> there's no visible difference to the user
 * exlt pulled 20081029ubuntu81 to check it out  :)
<cjwatson> the interesting difference is in console-setup rather than debian-installer
<cjwatson> d-i is just the build system
<exlt> no main menu on netboot install :)  thank you, ev
<ev> sure thing
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-24
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r4485 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: If a session indicator gconf key starts unset, make sure it ends
<CIA-6> ubiquity: that way (LP: #684052).
<ara> Good morning guys!
<ara> Daniel filed the bug about the preseeded installations in ubiquity on Friday
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/706117
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706117 in ubiquity "Installation fails using preseed file and network install" [Undecided,New]
<ara> Could you please have a look to it whenever you have time?
<ara> thanks!
<cjwatson> I've added a comment asking for more info
<tjaalton> hmm, I've mirrored lucid-proposed, got the netboot image from there, but the installer still says "no kernel modules were found".. what am I missing?
<tjaalton> also mirror/suite is lucid-proposed
<tjaalton> "d-i mirror/suite" that is
<cjwatson> apt-setup/proposed=true
<cjwatson> ?
<tjaalton> oh that one.. will check
<tjaalton> yeah, thanks
<ev> bzr index is having quite the struggle with ubiquity trunk
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r4485 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: If a session indicator gconf key starts unset, make sure it ends
<CIA-6> ubiquity: that way (LP: #684052).
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r4486 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Fix mistake in the cleanup branch merge that broke translations
<CIA-6> ubiquity: (LP: #691671).
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r4487 trunk/po/LINGUAS: Update LINGUAS.
<CIA-6> console-setup: evand * r376 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules): Include pc105.tree for ubiquity.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r4488 trunk/ (debian/changelog debian/rules ubiquity/keyboard_detector.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: pc105.tree is included in console-setup now, which speeds up
<CIA-6> ubiquity: ubiquity builds.
<yofel> hey, are there plans to make the installers set 'force-unsafe-io' for dpkg in natty? It does speed up the unpacking process.
<yofel> during installation I mean
<cjwatson> yofel: already does
<cjwatson> (in d-i, anyway)
<yofel> oh great :D
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-25
<bfallik> how can I modify the kernel args (in grub2) to boot lucid into an ash / initrd shell?
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r4489 trunk/debian/ubiquity.install-any: Missed a pc105.tree reference that needed to be removed.
<CIA-6> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1315 lucid-proposed/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-6> debian-installer: Fix amd64 builds to actually include the lts-backport-maverick kernel on
<CIA-6> debian-installer: maverick-* images.
<CIA-6> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1316 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: re-close bug
<CIA-6> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1317 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.8
<holstein> cjwatson: id like to speak hypothetically with you about ubuntustudio when you have a minute
<holstein> we were discussing the process of changing from an alternate installer to a live DVD
<ev> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/images/bootcharts/ubiquity-r4489-build.jpg - in my attempts to see where we can speed up ubiquity's build time (in support of quicker unit testing), I've generated a bootchart of a build.  Careful, it's 33MB.
<cjwatson> holstein: ok ...
<cjwatson> holstein: you wouldn't be able to have the flexible task selection stuff if you did that
<holstein> cjwatson: for example?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> the meta-package selection at install
<cjwatson> the menu that lets you chooose audio production, audio recording, graphics, ...
<holstein> ?
<holstein> that might be OK
<holstein> good to note though
<cjwatson> it would reduce it to basically a desktop; or perhaps you'd simply have to install absolutely everything or something
<cjwatson> seems like a very significant design question for your project :)
<holstein> cjwatson: other than, no big deal?
<holstein> other than that*
<cjwatson> well, that pretty much is *the* big deal
<cjwatson> it's a non-trivial amount of work for us to switch over, but really more for you guys to decide how the whole workflow ought to work - make sure you've thought it all through very carefully
<cjwatson> you also have the option of switching to a graphical version of the alternate installer if you like
<cjwatson> it's not as well visually designed as the desktop installer, and it's hard to make design improvements to it, but if it's just "argh it's all text" then that option is there
<holstein> cjwatson: i think its the live option that im pushing for
<cjwatson> (no other Ubuntu projects are using that yet, but anyway)
<holstein> not really asthetics
<holstein> still good to note
<holstein> cjwatson: i'll bring it up
<holstein> and state the limitations
<holstein> and see what everyone thinks
<holstein> cjwatson: thanks for your time :)
<cjwatson> np
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-26
<CIA-6> console-setup: cjwatson * r377 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.config):
<CIA-6> console-setup: Drop misguided Ubuntu-specific code to migrate from console-setup/* to
<CIA-6> console-setup: keyboard-configuration/* question names. This is already handled on
<CIA-6> console-setup: upgrade by reading the old /etc/default/console-setup file
<CIA-6> console-setup: (LP: #698263).
<CIA-6> clock-setup: cjwatson * r223 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 0.106
<ev> (forgot to commit the --release in console-setup, fixing now)
<cjwatson> ah
<CIA-6> clock-setup: cjwatson * r224 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.106ubuntu1
<CIA-6> console-setup: evand * r378 ubuntu/debian/changelog: Fix changelog. I forgot to commit the --release of 1.57ubuntu4).
<cjwatson> normally I deal with that by committing on a branch and then merging, because that means it's possible to tag something accurately
<ev> ah, noted for the future
<CIA-6> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r906 ubuntu/debian/ (12 files in 2 dirs): merge from partman-basicfilesystems 69
<CIA-6> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r907 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 69ubuntu1
<CIA-6> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r740 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po po/si.po changelog po/sl.po po/te.po): merge from Debian 1.34
<CIA-6> usb-creator: evand * r330 usb-creator/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-6> usb-creator: Hide partition table block devices by default. To revert to the
<CIA-6> usb-creator: previous behavior, pass --show-all to usb-creator-gtk.
<CIA-6> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r902 ubuntu/debian/ (8 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.38
<CIA-6> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r903 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.38ubuntu1
<CIA-6> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r741 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.34ubuntu1
<CIA-6> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r709 ubuntu/debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 46
<CIA-6> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r710 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 46ubuntu1
<CIA-6> partman-efi: cjwatson * r657 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po po/si.po changelog po/de.po): merge from Debian 23
<CIA-6> partman-efi: cjwatson * r658 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 23ubuntu1
<CIA-6> installation-guide: cjwatson * r487 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/hardware/supported/i386.xml):
<CIA-6> installation-guide: Apply Ubuntu branding to i386 "CPU, Main Boards, and Video Support"
<CIA-6> installation-guide: section; there's one remaining instance of "Debian", but it makes sense
<CIA-6> installation-guide: in context (LP: #689153).
<CIA-6> installation-guide: cjwatson * r488 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-6> installation-guide: Apply Ubuntu branding to "Braille Displays", "Hardware Speech
<CIA-6> installation-guide: Synthesis", and powerpc "CPU, Main Boards, and Video Support" sections
<CIA-6> installation-guide: (thanks, Mahyuddin Susanto; LP: #689157).
<CIA-6> installation-guide: cjwatson * r489 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100518ubuntu3
<cr3> how can I use germinate to determine what packages are installed in the live cd and what packages are installed by the server cd?
<cr3> ... assuming germinate is the right tool for that job, I may be completely off :)
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.natty/ - look at the structure file which shows inheritance, everything up to desktop is installed by the live CD into the target system, everything up to live is installed in the running live session, the server CD installs everything up to server plus whatever you select in the tasksel dialog.  then look at the individual files listed by structure
<bladernr> can anyone here tell me if the installation installs pm-utils on everything, or only on certain system types?
<cjwatson> it's in the ubuntu-desktop task, so it will be installed on all desktop systems
<bladernr> cjwatson:  thanks!
<cjwatson> quite a few other tasks tooo
<cjwatson> Task: ubuntu-desktop, eucalyptus-node, ubuntu-uec-live, kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-mobile, kubuntu-netbook, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-uec-live, xubuntu-desktop, mythbuntu-backend-master, mythbuntu-backend-slave, mythbuntu-desktop, mythbuntu-frontend, ubuntu-netbook
<cjwatson> (I'm happy to defend this on the grounds that power management is increasingly important across the board)
<bladernr> cjwatson:  no argument from me, I'm working on some checkbox stuff and trying to determine if we need to ensure pm-utils is installed so that the code will work across systems. and it seems so if it's not part of the server install.
<cjwatson> even if it were, if you're using any non-Essential package directly, you really ought to depend on it - installation profiles can change over time and it's a pain to have to chase down undeclared dependencies
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4490 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py): Detect hostname collisions (LP: #634187).
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-27
<ara> superm1, hi!
<ara> superm1, did bryce fix solved the problem you had with the installation with intel drivers?
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r169 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po po/si.po changelog po/se.po): merge from Debian 0.33
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r170 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.33ubuntu1
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r379 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.config):
<CIA-4> console-setup: console-setup-udeb (<< 1.53) didn't set the seen flag in the installed
<CIA-4> console-setup: system. Cope with this and avoid asking the layout and variant
<CIA-4> console-setup: questions again if the default debconf priority is at least high
<CIA-4> console-setup: (LP: #705883).
 * cjwatson tries to figure out how to detect this console-setup upgrade breakage neatly
<cjwatson> it's characterised at least in part by some dialogs being wrongly re-presented and wrongly having the first option as the default, so you tend to end up with keyboard-configuration/modelcode=a4techKB21 and keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=us,af
<cjwatson> but I can't really guarantee that some people didn't hit down a bit before getting confused
<cjwatson> perhaps I should just do something like:
<cjwatson>   if previous-version was one of the broken ones:
<cjwatson>     if XKB* in /etc/default/keyboard don't match commented-out XKB* in /etc/default/console-setup:
<cjwatson>       reset to values from /etc/default/console-setup and ask questions again
<cjwatson> so there'll be some final debconf noise while clearing things up, but it will be confined to people upgrading through natty
<cjwatson> or I could s/ and ask questions again//, but that means anyone who's since modified /etc/default/keyboard gets their changes summarily overwritten
<cjwatson> maybe if I accompany it with a mail to ubuntu-devel-announce ...
<ev> sounds sensible
<ev> cjwatson: what are your thoughts on fixing the usb-creator from natty creating usb disks for 10.10 and 10.04 by including maverick's syslinux in usb-creator or building a syslinux-legacy package?
<cjwatson> have you tried isohybrid?
<cjwatson> if that works it would be so much easier
<ev> wouldn't that prevent us from writing a casper-rw file or partition?
<cjwatson> I wouldn't rule that out
<cjwatson> it might take a bit of fiddling but it should be doable
<cjwatson> at least a partition
<cjwatson> you *could* import the whole syslinux source and build it again in usb-creator.  it's certainly possible.  it's really ugly though :)
<cjwatson> I'm not crazy about syslinux-legacy, it feels like it would tempt people to use it for other things
<cjwatson> if isohybrid is unworkable, I'd prefer something that's explicitly private to usb-creator
<ev> I'll give it a shot (isohybrid).  I had assumed that this isohybrid stuff worked without a partition table, but I haven't spent any time with it, so further investigation is in order.
<ev> noted
<ev> thanks bunches for the advice, as always
<cjwatson> but if isohybrid is unworkable then I think we need to figure that out, because whenever we finally move to grub it will bear a lot of resemblance to isohybrid
<cjwatson> isohybrid does use a partition table (possibly optionally, I'm not sure)0
<cjwatson> doc/isolinux.txt says:
<cjwatson> The ISO 9660 filesystem is encapsulated in a partition (which starts
<cjwatson> at offset zero, which may confuse some systems.)  This makes it
<cjwatson> possible for the operating system, once booted, to use the remainder
<cjwatson> one thing to establish would be whether there are any other changes you need to make to the filesystem
<cjwatson> if there are then you'd need to pack them back into an iso before running isohybrid, which might be slow/fiddly
<ev> ah yes, there would be
<cjwatson> or you could use xorriso to create a hybrid image in one shot
<ev> (the kernel command line parameters in the configuration, assuming that's done on the filesystem)
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> xorriso's in main as of maverick, since we needed it for grub2
<cjwatson> but the general approach of keeping it as an iso9660 filesystem as well would dodge the whole bullet of having to install a different boot loader, which seems worth trying
<ev> indeed
<cjwatson> you can look at grub-mkrescue if you want examples of xorriso usage
<ev> will do, thanks
<cjwatson> 16:51 [Freenode] !kornbluth.freenode.net *** Message to #ubuntu-installer throttled due to flooding
<cjwatson> boo @freenode
<ev> wow
<cjwatson> I think it objected to me pasting four lines from isolinux.txt
<ev> that was hardly anything approaching a flood
<ev> ah
<ev> still, quite agressive
<cjwatson> yeah
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r4491 ubiquity/debian/changelog: add bug number
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559096/ vomit
 * cjwatson builds to see what happens
<bladernr> Has the policy changed for Natty Server where X is going to be installed??
<bladernr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559136/
<bladernr> mlegris just pointed out that gtkperf is trying to run on servers, and turns out that x11-utils is being installed for some reason (along with other X packages, see pastebin)
<cjwatson> no policy change although console-setup has always pulled in a certain amount via xkb-data
<cjwatson> can I have an installer syslog?
<cjwatson> hm, should topic that
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-installer to: Don't ask to ask, just ask (and stick around, we aren't all here 24/7) | Please include installer syslog with problem reports | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development | If nobody answers, try ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com | http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-installer/
<bladernr> cjwatson:  let me see if I can grab it for you
<bladernr> cjwatson:  just installer/syslog or would you prefer a tar of installer/
<cjwatson> just installer/syslog
<cjwatson> this looks like what happens if you install the uec-live task
<cjwatson> gtkperf certainly isn't installed by default, it's in universe
<cjwatson> (I mean the ubuntu-uec-live task, btw)
<bladernr> right...  I'm starting to learn about using tasksel to find these things out, so sorry for bugging you about some of this stuff
<cjwatson> was this an install you did, or somebody else?
<bladernr> it's one of the preseeds on the enablement servers in Boston (for hardware cert)
<bladernr> AFAIK, our preseed uses defaults and doesn't install any options for server
<bladernr> I'm going to do a local install to make sure it's not something our preseed is pulling in though
<cjwatson> then ideally I'd get a log with the DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer boot parameter, to try to determine why ubuntu-uec-live is being pulled in
<bladernr> and the log is in your e-mail
<cjwatson> thanks
<cody-somerville> Whats the value for no password?
<cody-somerville> (for use with preseeding)
<cody-somerville> chpasswd no longer accepts no password for using unencrypted version no longer works
<bladernr> cjwatson:  you can safely ignore my x11-utils question from before.  Turns out (I didn't find this out until well after I'd become invested in this) that the person who brought it to my attention initially had installed desktop on a server, which explains everything.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-28
<cjwatson> bladernr: righto, thanks
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: have a look at casper source, iirc it has a hashed version of the empty password
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1406 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.38-1 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1407 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu13
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r380 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.config):
<CIA-4> console-setup: If we detect the above breakage (upgrading from anything between
<CIA-4> console-setup: 1.57ubuntu1 and 1.57ubuntu4 inclusive, and the XKB* values in
<CIA-4> console-setup: /etc/default/keyboard differ from the commented-out values in
<CIA-4> console-setup: /etc/default/console-setup), reset to the commented-out values in
<CIA-4> console-setup: /etc/default/console-setup.
<cjwatson> I ended up not asking confirmatory debconf questions after all
<ev> cjwatson: I was able to successfully create an isohybrid disk (though still trying to convince it to live entirely on a partition boot record / partition so that it plays nice with a second ext2 partition with a casper-rw label).
<ev> cjwatson: however, I'm now concerned that reusing a disk would require wiping the contents unless the ISO size matched, and one of the design goals with usb-creator was to be as non-destructive as possible.  I guess we could pad it out a bit, but I still foresee issues.
<ev> 'twould be nice if we could chainload a grub loopback'd iso, but that's obviously not possible.
<ev> I guess usb-creator could grow partition resizing code, and we could put the hybrid iso at partition 2 to avoid an expensive move operation or having to wipe the disk on the first go.
<cjwatson> is casper-rw always a file right now?
<cjwatson> and how do you deal with reusing an existing disk at the moment?
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r381 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu5
<ev> cjwatson: sorry, went for coffee.  Yes, casper-rw is always a file.
<ev> we deal with reusing an existing disk by overwriting the files and always using vfat
<cjwatson> so any file that's on the stick but not in the iso will be left untouched?
<ev> to be clear, when I say non-destructive I mean in the sense that you can still use the disk to store files to share with windows without worrying about them getting deleted if you want to try a newer version of ubuntu
<ev> correct
<cjwatson> and of course using an iso9660 filesystem would lose the ability to store files directly on the disk
<cjwatson> argh
<ev> indeed
<ev> also, the iso size may grow if I ever finish my branch to integrate a software center button (unsquashfs + chroot)
 * ev ponders
<cjwatson> and isolinux probably just doesn't understand vfat at all, so there's no way to do this with isolinux if you want to keep that properly
<cjwatson> *property
<cjwatson> so I suspect that a copy of old syslinux is the only way to solve the immediate problem :-(
<ev> how would isolinux solve this if it did understand vfat?
<ev> oh duh, sorry
<ev> once we move to grub, could we pull grub from the CD boot record instead of writing our own using grub from the running system?
<cjwatson> yeah, should be possible, and the grub core image can just be built with both iso9660 and vfat support
<ev> awesome
<cjwatson> ev: could you commit the user-setup 1.28ubuntu13 release to bzr?
<cjwatson> ev: and do you think bug 562312 is still feasible for alpha-2?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562312 in usb-creator "initramfs-tools failed to install/upgrade, due to not being able to write initrd or vmlinuz." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562312
<ev> definitely, I'll get on that momentarily
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<CIA-4> casper: evand * r857 casper/ (2 files in 2 dirs): Don't disable the free space notifier if using persistent storage.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r331 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/misc.py): Increase the minimum persistent storage size to 1G.
<cjwatson> ev: any reason for me not to upload ubiquity?
<ev> nope
<ev> by all means
<cjwatson> great, thanks, in progress
<CIA-4> user-setup: evand * r234 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu13
<cjwatson> ta
<ev> sorry about that (again!)
<ev> I'm going to start debcommit -r'ing immediately
<ev> rather than waiting for the email
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4492 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: clock-setup 0.106ubuntu1,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: console-setup 1.57ubuntu5, partman-basicfilesystems 69ubuntu1,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: partman-efi 23ubuntu1, partman-partitioning 79ubuntu1.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r332 usb-creator/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Add a 30MB padding for the kernel and initramfs (LP: #562312).
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r333 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog po/usbcreator.pot): releasing version 0.2.27
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4493 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.12
<ev> huh, I take it you can't suck the code out of an El-Tortio boot volume and shove it in the front of the MBR?
<bdmurray> Could somebody look at bug 709363 for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709363 in ubiquity "swap partition disappeared during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709363
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, is the debconf interface for oem-config in maverick borked? It seems to die on installing the system.
<cjwatson> please file a bug, I'm finishing for the week
<cr3> is there something like an early command that can be preseeded in ubiquity?
<cr3> on the UbiquityAutomation wiki page, I see:     * Evan needs to add a "a bit later than early command" preseed variable so that testing scripts can run once the desktop is available.
<cr3> is there a workaround in the meanwhile, short of changing the initrd.lz file?
<sam____> how to partition during installation?
<sam____> is there any1 to help me out please....
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-29
<Kersey> Ciao ragazzi!
<CarlFK> I could use some help debugging pxe booting.  I am getting "tftp timeout"  even though from another box I can tftp host;get default.0 just fine.
<CarlFK> of course as soon as I post that I realize I didn't restart dhcp bla bla bla..
<CarlFK> any clue how to pxe boot a mac? hoping hold down N
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-30
<nonix4> just got tripped by a dataloss issue with Maverick's alternate cd - bug 710340 - anyone with proper backups willing to try to reproduce it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710340 in debian-installer "Maverick alternate installer corrupts existing data partitions when more than one cryptswap volume is enabled (/etc/crypttab should NOT refer to /dev/dm-*)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710340
<nonix4> actually seems like a duplicate of bug 584067
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584067 in debian-installer "setting up swap encryption from alternate CD uses unstable device nodes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584067
<nonix4> That one was reported against Lucid. Given data loss nature, guess it should be mentioned on release notes of Lucid & Maverick at least?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-23
<CIA-11> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1614 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/omap4 and armhf/omap4 to 3.2.0-1404 kernels.
<CIA-11> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1615 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu100
<GrueMaster> Is there any reason why precise netinstall is now prompting me for hostname?  I haven't changed my preseed since UDS, and this appears to be fairly recent (couple of weeks).
<GrueMaster> It still gets the hostname from dhcp, but then it is asking for verification.
<cjwatson> not that I know of - can I have a DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer log?
<cjwatson> netcfg hasn't changed since oneiric
<GrueMaster> Sure, I'll pastebin it as soon as possible.
<kyleN> ev, Hi. can one preseed ubiquity (oneiric) to enable partners archive in end user sources.list? default is present but commented out.
<cjwatson> kyleN: d-i apt-setup/partner boolean true
<kyleN> thank you cjwatson
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/814453/
<GrueMaster> preseed is :http://paste.ubuntu.com/814457/
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: you need to put network preseeding on the kernel command line - your preseed file isn't being processed until after the network is configured, because you're using url=
<cjwatson> this hasn't changed in forever, so maybe you changed kernel parameters recently or something?
<GrueMaster> I haven't changed much on the cmdline either.  Checking the latest changes now, but url= is what I have used forever.
<GrueMaster> Only changes I can see is debconf/priority=critical and DEBIAN_FRONTEND=text
<GrueMaster> The first one is now debconf/priority=high
<cjwatson> well, that would cause this question to be asked too
<GrueMaster> Ah, so switch back to critical?
<cjwatson> since this question is asked at priority high
<cjwatson> depends why you changed in the first place :)
<GrueMaster> More logging info (according to the limited documentation).
<cjwatson> that's incorrect
<cjwatson> the one and only purpose of dropping the priority is to cause more questions to be asked
<cjwatson> it doesn't alter logging
<GrueMaster> I initially switched  DEBIAN_FRONTEND=text on, but wasn't getting much of anything on the serial console.
<GrueMaster> This is more for serial console monitoring than syslog output.
<cjwatson> you only get output from DEBIAN_FRONTEND=text if questions are asked ...
<cjwatson> so if you're regarding that as logging, then I guess, but that's not its purpose, it's an interaction method
<GrueMaster> Well, my goal is to be able to monitor the serial console during install and either fail the install or script around hiccups (like on some semi-unsupported platforms).
<cjwatson> wouldn't anything that requires that kind of thing result in a question being asked?
<cjwatson> (actually, progress bars should result in text frontend output too)
<GrueMaster> No, progress bars show as:  Attempting IPv6 autoconfiguration; please wait...  ..10%..20%..30%..100%
<GrueMaster> As opposed to curl formatting.
<cjwatson> that's what I said :)
<cjwatson> that's text frontend output for the debconf progress bar type
<cjwatson> progress bar output from programs goes to syslog - I don't anticipate changing that
<cjwatson> but nothing in d-i should ever hang forever in a subsidiary program anyway - if it's something that may need to be cancelled, it should be a cancellable progress bar
<cjwatson> now, admittedly the text frontend has no support for the cancellable capability
<cjwatson> but I think at this point it would be worth discussing specifics of what you want to be able to script rather than upgrading bits of plumbing on-spec
<GrueMaster> The hangs I experience are partially mirror/pool skew and also missing kernels.
<cjwatson> missing kernels will be a question
<cjwatson> as will mirror/pool skew
<cjwatson> if those aren't showing up as questions even at priority critical then we have a bug
<cjwatson> questions of error type are displayed regardless of priority
<cjwatson> so I wouldn't expect dropping the priority to have any influence on that
<GrueMaster> Ok, I'll rechange it here and try again.
<cjwatson> I guess you'd have to have a way to reproduce such errors reliably
<cjwatson> temporarily move a package aside on a local mirror or something
<GrueMaster> I can reproduce it on a platform that we don't have a kernel in the mirror for.  I think I may have switched priority before switching the frontend, come to think of it.
<GrueMaster> Anyways, thanks for the info.  Documentation ... needs work.  :P
<borudev> Hello, how is everyone? I had a quick question troubleshooting my ubuntu 11.10 server installation. I installed the same OS on 2 different servers and I'm experiencing the same problem. What happens is I turn on the server, it's ok for few hours, and then when I try to SSH to it, it get a time out, when I plug in the keyboard, and type something then I can connect to it again. Seems
<borudev> that it's going to some kind of sleep mode. Note, no desktop was installed just pure server OS. Anyone had this issue before? what could cause it? Thanks
<cjwatson> doesn't sound like an installer bug, out of our purview :)
<borudev> uh
<cjwatson> I guess either a kernel- or server-oriented channel might know more
<borudev> thanks ill try there
<CIA-11> ubiquity: stgraber * r5126 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: gtk_ui.py: Update our CSS to fix rendering of GtkComboBox following light-themes update (was dark text on dark background, now light text on dark background)
<CIA-11> ubiquity: stgraber * r5127 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Update changelog
<antarus> cjwatson: not to be annoying, but is there an ETA for for bug 917905 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917905 in netcfg "netcfg hang bug in autoconfig.c" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917905
<antarus> (also it looks like it is a dup of another one filed in 2011)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-24
<_Josh_> I have a problem with a customized precise-server installer, it fails in the during "select and install software" with "Unable to locate package minimal^", I
<_Josh_> I have this in the CD: pool/main/u/ubuntu-meta/ubuntu-minimal_1.257_i386.deb
<_Josh_> and the following in the preseed:
<_Josh_> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect
<_Josh_> I have the same with lucid and it works without problem
<_Josh_> anybody can help?
<cjwatson> probably a bug in how you've generated your CD image
<_Josh_> mmm, yes, probably
<_Josh_> but how can I debug it?
<cjwatson> the "minimal^" syntax requires Task fields to exist in the Packages files
<cjwatson> specifically some with "Task: minimal"
<_Josh_> I'm generating it like I do with the lucid customization
<_Josh_> nothing different I think
<cjwatson> so I'm guessing you regenerated Packages and forgot to include extra overrides
<_Josh_> mmmm
<_Josh_> let me see...
<cjwatson> it's possible some code got incidentally stricter along the way
<cjwatson> I'm going to be too tired to walk you through debugging scripts (00:46 and I still need to hang up laundry before bed, erk) but hopefully I've given you enough keywords above that you can search usefully
<_Josh_> cjwatson, no problem, thank you very much for the tip! :)
<cjwatson> it is a bit odd that it cares about minimal given that that task should always be installed by that point
<cjwatson> I wouldn't mind looking at a complete syslog (preferably with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer) and your preseed file when I'm more awak
<cjwatson> e
<_Josh_> I'll try to fix it by myself, but I'll be back if not, thanks again :)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Have you seen bug 669459?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 669459 in ubiquity "Ubuntu installation writes into foreign partitions and MBR without permission, damaging other operating systems on the disk" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669459
<cjwatson> bdmurray: gruh
<cjwatson> interesting that cylinder alignment fixes it
<bdmurray> cjwatson: also it looks like bug 919356 may have a fix in it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 919356 in choose-mirror "Default hostname needed for PowerPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919356
<cjwatson> thanks, I'll try to figure out whether that's correct :)
<bdmurray> Thanks.  If you could let me know that'd be great because there a few bugs about it.
<bdmurray> Oh, I guess I could subscribe. ;-)
<cjwatson> he says the alternate CD is still affected, so I'll try to reproduce it in d-i
<cjwatson> the last time I tried, I couldn't reproduce it - but his clue that it only affects people outside the UK is very likely instructive there
<cjwatson> (it's a lot quicker to run d-i under qemu than it is to run ubiquity under qemu!)
<bdmurray>   * Only default mirror/country to the value of debian-installer/country if
<bdmurray>     the latter has any mirrors; otherwise, fall through to defaulting to GB
<bdmurray> Is that relevant?
<cjwatson> possibly, but I won't know until I've traced it
<cjwatson> I don't think I agree with the proposed change
<cjwatson> the intent of adding "Default: mirror" there was to change the default in the case where you ask for a custom mirror
<cjwatson> if it's affecting the default in other cases, something else is wrong
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5129 trunk/tests/run: Re-exec ourselves if we change LD_LIBRARY_PATH in tests/run.
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5130 trunk/ (tests/test_osextras.py debian/changelog): Add tests for ubiquity.osextras.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-25
<pablomujik_> come body can help me install ubuntu with win7? the installer dosnt recognice the partitions
<pablomujik_> *somebody
<bdmurray> cjwatson: bug 918797 seems like a duplicate of bug 912563 but I'm not 100% certain
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 918797 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crashed with TypeError in partman_column_name (): argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918797
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 912563 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in partman_column_format: argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912563
<cjwatson> sounds like it
<cjwatson> basically the same path in both those methods
<cjwatson> I've marked it as such
<bdmurray> thanks
<cjwatson> the reproduction method there might be useful though, so keeping it open
<cjwatson> my stack is about six deep right now though :(
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-26
<CIA-11> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1171 ubuntu/ (choose-mirror.c debian/changelog):
<CIA-11> choose-mirror: Exclude all-countries mirrors such as ports.ubuntu.com when determining
<CIA-11> choose-mirror: whether there is a mirror in the country specified in
<CIA-11> choose-mirror: debian-installer/country (LP: #919356).
<CIA-11> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1172 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.39ubuntu2
<CIA-11> ubiquity: themuso * r5131 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Add label relationships in the advanced partitioning and user info steps
<mpt> cjwatson, hi, when would be a good time to talk with you about a future option to create a recovery disk/file as part of the installation/upgrade process?
<mpt> Nothing planned implementation-wise, I'm just sketching at the moment
<mpt> and I talked about it a bit with ev
<cjwatson> probably best after my paternity leave ...
<cjwatson> not sure I have brainspace at the moment :)
<mpt> cjwatson, fair enough. :-) About what date is that?
<cjwatson> (not on leave right now, but imminent)
<cjwatson> we're at 37 weeks today, so any day really, hard to say for sure
 * cjwatson vaguely remembers sketching out a recovery partition plan at, uh, UBZ I think
<cjwatson> which never happened because ubiquity ate my life
<mpt> That would be my fault then, since I sketched out Ubiquity at UBZ ;-)
<cjwatson> (OTOH my wife is currently predicting a late birth ... who knows)
<cjwatson> mpt: I thought that was the one after
<cjwatson> maybe I mean we sketched it in Sydney then
<mpt> Sydney was April 2005, UBZ was October-November
<cjwatson> UDU, that was it.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/OEMRescue in case it's any use (probably not)
<mpt> thanks
 * cjwatson shudders at the HPA advocacy in the comments
<ev> heh
<holstein> hey guys.. if we (ubuntustudio) wanted to customize the installer slideshow... what does that entail? is that something i could just get images to one of you guys about?
<cjwatson> the ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu source package has slideshows for several flavours of Ubuntu, and builds ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu, ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu, ... binary packages
<holstein> cjwatson: that sounds easy.. so we could in theory just build one for US
<cjwatson> so it would probably be best to make a branch of lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu and add ubuntustudio bits to it
<holstein> cjwatson: im *so* excited about this live DVD by the way... its already looking and feeling so nice!
<cjwatson> oh good, glad it works
<cjwatson> does it install cleanly?
<holstein> cjwatson: im just finishing that up myself, but others have installed and reported success
<holstein> its handy to be able to run JACK live and test hardware, or just fire it up and see what all the fuss is about.. even with the generic kernel and my internal sound card, JACK starts up "out of the box"
<cjwatson> nice
 * cjwatson -> pub
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-27
<holstein> cjwatson: i did get around to trying the install with the ubuntustudio live DVD.. just one hitch post-install that im sure someone knows about somewhere.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/922424
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 922424 in lightdm "lightdm won't start I have console(s) only" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> anyways.. thanks again... sleeping..
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5132 trunk/tests/ (test_misc.py test_osextras.py): Fix some test isolation bugs.
<jibel> bug 922640
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 922640 in ubiquity "Precise Pangolin Installer crashed on Sony Vaio VGN-SR39VN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922640
<jibel> I haven't verified it yet, but it seems related to the change with resolvconf
<cjwatson> stgraber: another one for you then :)
<cjwatson> actually never mind, I can just fix that
<stgraber> it's going to be loooong day ;)
 * stgraber is getting pinged in at least 5 different channels for resolvconf related issues :)
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5133 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): Cope with /etc/resolv.conf being a symlink (LP: #922640).
<ogra_> cjwatson, out of curiosity, why cant d-i produce a netinst initrd from a PPA build ?
<ogra_> that doesnt involve any debian-cd stuff, just needs udebs available, or am i wrong here ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: assuming that Launchpad will publish the custom upload to a PPA!
<ogra_> well, indeed, that ssumes that both, d-i and kernel are in that PPA and the binaries end up in that very same PPA
<cjwatson> missing my point
<cjwatson> custom uploads are a very specialised upload type
<cjwatson> afaik they have only ever been performed to the primary archive
<cjwatson> they require lots of specialised code in Launchpad to handle them
<cjwatson> this is the *output* from the d-i build
<cjwatson> ogra_: looking through the Launchpad code, I can't actually find anything that prevents it right now, so it's possible I'm wrong; but you're well into untested territory, I think
<ogra_> hmm, k
<cjwatson> and in any case I don't like the idea of branching the d-i package, it's hard enough to maintain sanely as it is
<ogra_> yeah, thoug *if* we have to branch, the out of archive solution seemed saner to me
<ogra_> if LP gets in our way thats indeed bad
 * GrueMaster never thought of d-i as sane in the firstplace.
<cjwatson> :-P
 * ogra_ thinks infinity was also in favour of thje PPA idea though i dont know if he knows the LP specifics you mention
<cjwatson> I guess you can try it and see if it works.  You should try it before making any plans that assume it works.
<ogra_> indeed, though its NCommander's project and he seems to want to go another route
<ogra_> with a second d-i in universe or so
<cjwatson> I wouldn't accept that into the archive if I were the archive admin on duty
<cjwatson> he hasn't talked to me about it
<cjwatson> I really don't think it's appropriate to fork d-i in universe.  It buys absolutely nothing, since LP would still publish the output to main.
<cjwatson> If we're going to have it in the primary archive, we might as well just have the existing debian-installer package build it out of universe.
<ogra_> right, if thats the case we wont gain a thing
<cjwatson> It is the case; I have checked the code.
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson>         self.targetdir = os.path.join(
<cjwatson>             archive_root, 'dists', distroseries, 'main',
<cjwatson>             '%s-%s' % (build_type, self.arch))
<ogra_> yep
<cjwatson> And there's no overrides facility that could be used to change that.  You'd have to build an entire new edifice of stuff.
<ogra_> yeah, understood
<infinity> Yeah, the custom upload processor stuff was never designed, per se.
<ogra_> sounds like there is no sane solution at all
<infinity> Just kinda slapped in.
<cjwatson> It was inserted with a drill.
<infinity> ogra_: The "do it in a PPA" idea was predicated on the idea that the final build would be changed to make the by-hand tar.gz be a .deb someone could move around and publish elsewhere.  It was a thought I never bothered to finish because it was just us banging out ideas for interim solutions (where I still say the best solution for a kernel and d-i we don't want to support is just to build it locally)
<ogra_> ah, ok
<infinity> But we could also alter d-i to build against universe for specific targets, I suppose.  That could introduce other hilarity where, for instance, we currently demote udebs to universe when we don't want d-i to see them. :P
<ogra_> oh, yeah, indeed ... fun ahead
<ogra_> i wonder if we couldnt just push the kernel to main and demote it right after the last d-i upload
<ogra_> (and likely mangle the d-i output for this kernel to not end in main at all)
<stgraber> cjwatson: seems like d-i has a similar issue trying to copy /etc/resolv.conf (in 40netcfg based on the log I have here)
<cjwatson> can I see the log?  /target/etc/ should be empty ...
<cjwatson> not necessarily the case in ubiquity
<cjwatson> ogra_: that's worse
<cjwatson> better to have d-i be honest
<cjwatson> ogra_: your plan would make it hard to do post-release uploads
<ogra_> well, actual post release uploads of that kernel would likely be with a supported version
<cjwatson> just please don't play silly archive games
<ogra_> what michael tries here is to fill the gap until a supported kernel exists i think
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> if d-i is using a kernel from universe, it should say so
<ogra_> oh, i didnt mean to hide that fact indeed
<ogra_> just to make the building easier
<stgraber> cjwatson: oh, sounds like my bad then (and GrueMaster's). We both had mirror issues so at least I probably have a dirty /target, he might well have had that too
<GrueMaster> wait, what was my bad???
<ogra_> GrueMaster, everything !
<cjwatson> stgraber: can I see the log anyway?
<GrueMaster> I don't break things, I only find weak points in others work.
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819048/
<stgraber> cjwatson: my DNS server being stupid made that download fail.
<cjwatson> ah, right.  we should be robust anyway.
<cjwatson> but that code looks wrong in resolvconf land
<cjwatson> it'll cause all new systems to start out with /etc/resolv.conf as a file and resolvconf will ignore them
<cjwatson> can you suggest a replacement?
<stgraber> cjwatson: what was done in LXC and live-build is basically copy the content of /etc/resolv.conf from the outside to the target during install/build time, then at the end restore the symlink (moving it initially to .orig and moving back .orig to resolv.conf at the end)
<cjwatson> d-i needs to preserve manually configured nameservers
<cjwatson> in static network configuration
<stgraber> right, these should be converted to dns-search and dns-nameservers entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<cjwatson> is that new with resolvconf?
<stgraber> it's implemented through an ifupdown hook shipped by resolvconf but I don't think it's particularly new
<stgraber> so if we know we have resolvconf on the target, we should be setting these, otherwise we want to copy /etc/resolv.conf as we used to
<bdmurray> the launchpad.net/wubi/ page has an external downloads link which points to sourceforge which has a very old version of wubi
<bdmurray> would linking to evan's home directory on people be better?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> stgraber: hah, netcfg already writes dns-* as well :-)
<cjwatson> so we can just not copy resolv.conf if it's a symlink
<cjwatson> er if resolvconf is installed
<stgraber> cjwatson: sounds good
<CIA-11> netcfg: cjwatson * r1283 ubuntu/ (base-installer.d/40netcfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-11> netcfg: Don't copy /etc/resolv.conf to target if resolvconf is installed. (We
<CIA-11> netcfg: already write resolvconf configuration to /etc/network/interfaces.)
<CIA-11> netcfg: cjwatson * r1284 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.68ubuntu8
<stgraber> cjwatson: thanks!
<antarus> cjwatson: you test that dhcpv6 timeout patch I sent?
<cjwatson> antarus: oh, no, sorry, have been swamped - I've made a note to do it next week
<antarus> ok no worries
<antarus> I think the deadline for P was in mid-feb?
<antarus> so we are trying to get all our patches upstreamed before then
<cjwatson> for bug fixes the deadline is still ages away
<cjwatson> feature freeze is soonish
<antarus> ipv6 is a feature! :)
<antarus> but good to know ;)
<cjwatson> the installer already supports ipv6, this is a bug fix :)
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5134 trunk/gui/gtk/stepWebcam.ui: typo
<bdmurray> cjwatson: as far as I can tell data/isolist.ini for wubi 245 doesn't seem to have release.ubuntu.com in it so is downloading precise images
<bdmurray> I'm looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/trunk/revision/247 and bug 922330
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 922330 in wubi "Wubi.exe from 11.10 disc installs 12.04 snapshot." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922330
<bdmurray> this is easier to parse http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/trunk/view/245/data/isolist.ini
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5135 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/webcam/webcam.c ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Scale down the webcam page a bit so that it works on netbook screens
<CIA-11> ubiquity: (LP: #869239).
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5136 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_gtkui.py): Improve test_pages_fit_on_a_netbook so that it tests all pages.
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5137 trunk/src/webcam/webcam.c: shrink webcam page slightly further so that the tests really pass
<cjwatson> bdmurray: sorry, I already have four more things I need to do before I can finish for the week and it's 6:25pm on Friday :-(
<cjwatson> anyway I see releases.ubuntu.com in the URL you give ...
<bdmurray> In the first url?  That's what was being changed in rev 247 the 245 rev link shows it using cdimage
<bdmurray> Anyway I've assigned it to the team
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5138 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: choose-mirror 2.39ubuntu2,
<CIA-28> ubiquity: debian-installer-utils 1.88ubuntu2, flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu37,
<CIA-28> ubiquity: partman-base 153ubuntu1.
<cjwatson> oh, in diskimage=
<cjwatson> not sure what we can do about that now.
<cjwatson> 247 was the panic last-minute respin wasn't it
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5139 trunk/tests/ (test_misc.py test_osextras.py): Make pyflakes pass again.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5140 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.11
<cjwatson> argh, ubiquity was uploaded outside revision control
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5141 trunk/debian/changelog: merge 2.9.11, released outside bzr
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5142 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.12
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5143 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_osextras.py): Make test_osextras reliable across architectures (sort lists).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5144 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: netcfg 1.68ubuntu8.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5145 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.13
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-28
<bdmurray> bug 922884
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 922884 in ubiquity "installer crash - Error: `/etc/resolv.conf` and `/target/etc/resolv.conf` are the same file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922884
<bdmurray> there are a few duplicates of that coming in
<cjwatson> I already uploaded a fix for that
<cjwatson> bug 922640
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 922640 in ubiquity "Precise Pangolin Installer crashed on Sony Vaio VGN-SR39VN" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922640
<cjwatson> duped
<dhana013> Hi guys i am new to ubiquity installer
<dhana013> I want customize ubiquity and help regarding ie., change slideshow image
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-29
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1616 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-12 kernels.
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1617 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu101
<bluenemo> dd is (like cat and ls for example) part of available tools in the initramfs root right?
<bluenemo> (using 10.04...)
<cjwatson> bluenemo: yes
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-21
<cjwatson> kentb: Hey; have you had a chance to try today's server build for 4K logical sector UEFI installs?
<kentb> cjwatson, just did.  Your commits gets us over the hump with regard to disk partitioning and the installation runs to completion.  However, upon reboot, the system won't boot the OS.  It's almost as if there's no EFI boot information written to the disk.
<cjwatson> OK, can I have the usual giant pile of logs?
<kentb> cjwatson, ok. I'll gather them and drop them off in the bug
<cjwatson> kentb: Thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-22
<soren> Which component deals with the log_{host,port} boot parameters?
<soren> I would have thought something like base-installer or debian-installer{,-utils) but grepping through them for "log_host" seems to give me nothing.
<cjwatson> rootskel
<cjwatson> You were close :)
<wenchien> for #944614, is this a valid fix? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~wenchien/ubiquity/precise-proposed.lp944614-ver02/revision/5430
<cjwatson> wenchien: Using self.page seems sensible, but I don't see how setting it to None specifically in calculate_closed makes sense
<cjwatson> calculate_closed only closes the special keyboard query window, not the page
<wenchien> cjwatson: ah...
 * cjwatson looks around
<soren> cjwatson: Oh. Excellent, thank you.
<soren> cjwatson: I see that it makes no attempt at passing that information on to the installed system. Do you know if there's a d-i (preseed) option for that or do I need to manually fiddle with rsyslog config?
<cjwatson> The latter, I think
<soren> Alright.
<soren> cjwatson: Cool, thanks.
<cjwatson> wenchien: Actually, no, I don't really think self.page is right here either.  Think about what that code is doing: it's applying the keyboard variant you selected to the running system
<cjwatson> wenchien: I don't think that it's correct to skip that just because the user happened to hit Enter a bit too quickly
<cjwatson> wenchien: The correct fix is to apply the keyboard variant even if the dbfilter has gone away, by starting up another one if necessary: that's what I meant in my previous review
<cjwatson> wenchien: (Or, perhaps, by inhibiting page switching if there's a pending layout change)
<cjwatson> wenchien: The same goes for keyboard_layout_timeout
<cjwatson> wenchien: Do you see what I mean?  I understand the desire to just make the error go away, but I think doing that just masks an underlying problem.
<wenchien> cjwatson: humm, okay, so you would like a valid dbfilter in keyboard_variant_timeout(), if it's not valid, create one, right?
<cjwatson> It might be simpler to hook into the place where the dbfilter is destroyed and ensure that all pending timeouts are processed
<wenchien> cjwatson: this issue happens when you click next on the keyboard layout page, and then click back on the following page, can't see why there is a pending layout change... @@a
<cjwatson> stgraber explained that in his review
<wenchien> oh, ok
<cjwatson> Technically, apply_keyboard doesn't need a dbfilter as such (well, aside from being a method on one, but that could be shuffled around), so you *could* start a new debconf-communicator if you're lacking one, but that would be inefficient
<cjwatson> I think it'd be easier and quicker to hook into teardown of the console-setup page
<cjwatson> e.g. I suspect you could modify Page.cleanup there to call self.ui.cleanup, then you could have PageGtk.cleanup sort out any pending timeouts and have PageKde.cleanup do nothing
<wenchien> cjwatson: will try that, thanks! :)
<directhex> how do i preseed a "no items selected" value for a multiselect in d-i?
<cjwatson> "d-i foo/bar multiselect"
<directhex> hm, must be breaking it somewhere else
<directhex> i'm trying to work around the vexing issue of grub-pc being pulled in (and asking me questions) during package install, and grub-installer.udeb doing it again, later on. stupid customized tasks.
<cjwatson> Any reason you can't just avoid installing grub-pc earlier?  It's wrong to do so anyway because that means you only cope with certain hardware.
<directhex> i'm already overdue on this. bios-only grub nonsense is good enough for a first cut
<cjwatson> I'm not totally sure what you're asking for is possible, though I might be able to figure it out given a DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer log of the whole installation
<antarus> cjwatson: do you know if it is possible to use auto-partitions (w/expert recipe I guess) but also preserve one existing partition?
<antarus> cjwatson: essentially we have folks upgrading from lucid to precise, and they want to keep their /home, but wipe everything else
<antarus> but we want to build a pxe target that will just do it for them
<cjwatson> That's a long-standing missing feature, really
<cjwatson> The problem is a lack of a good way to specify the partition in question in the recipe format
<nuclearbob> xnox: I hear you might be able to help us with an intermittent but relatively common issue we're having doing preseeded nfs-based ubiquity installs?
<cjwatson> So we can sort of do it for some limited cases (e.g. reuse a swap partition), but not I think that one, sorry
<antarus> ok
<xnox> nuclearbob: go ahead =) I am waiting to hear more details.
<cjwatson> If you wanted to try to help figure it out, grepping for reusemethod in partman-auto would be the place to start
<antarus> cjwatson: if we were to add this feature...
<antarus> ok partman-auto
<antarus> I mean honestly we should have added this feature to partman-auto like six years ago
<antarus> but alas, we were poorly staffed then :/
<cjwatson> bug 195608
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 195608 in partman-auto (Ubuntu) "[Feature Request] enhance recipe format to allow specifying an existing partition" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195608
<xnox> nuclearbob: how are you preseeding & what issue you experience.
<antarus> It is tougher to get staff to fix stuff like this now, since we run the LTS and won't actually get the fix for a while
<nuclearbob> xnox: so since last cycle we've been using cobbler to do preseeded installs using ubiquity and a desktop image exported over nfs.  early in this cycle, we started running into an issue where sometimes, if the machine hasn't received any keyboard or mouse input, it'll get some of the way through the installer, and then the screen will go black and the machine will stop responding until it's power cycled
<cjwatson> antarus: Ah, heh, that bug has a link to a sketch of a solution in a branch of mine ...
<cjwatson> It's limited and no doubt needs both fixes and extensions
<xnox> nuclearbob: and "by early in the cycle" you can pin point exact date?
<nuclearbob> xnox: I haven't definitively reproduced the problem on any image before 2012-12-19
<antarus> cjwatson: ok thanks for the information :)
<nuclearbob> xnox: when I did my initial survey of working images, I was treating the problem as constant rather than intermittent, so it's possible I missed some images that might fail, but quantal and older images have never displayed the issue to my knowledge
<ogra_> nuclearbob, is that still the same thing we discussed recently ?  iirc you claimed it started on dec. 20th back then
<xnox> nuclearbob: and we literarly have no logs while it's hanging?
<nuclearbob> ogra: I'm not exactly sure about the 19th, I've seen that image fail, but I don't know if it was this bug or something else
<xnox> nuclearbob: /me ponders if we somehow can have them on serial / tty / over the network
<ogra_> k, i just remembered the date ...
<nuclearbob> xnox: we can, that's setup, I just haven't goten anything useful out of it yet
<nuclearbob> xnox: I tried just running getty on it, and every time I did that, I couldn't recreate the bug
<gema> nuclearbob: does that suggest it may be a race?
<nuclearbob> xnox: the logging to serial setup we use for vms isn't working on the hardware for some reason, so if you have thoughts on that, I'd be interested in alternate configurations to try
<xnox> rumour has it stgraber was poking this already as well?!
<nuclearbob> gema: it may, yes, since it's not occurring on every run
<nuclearbob> yes, he was helping me try to take a look, but I couldn't get him any logs
<gema> xnox: he needed us to reproduce it before he could do anything
 * ogra_ would rather suspect an nfs locking issue or so
<nuclearbob> every time I get on the machine to get logs, the issue doesn't occur
<gema> xnox: we need help with the reproducing it part
<nuclearbob> ogra_ do you know how we might be able to rule that out?  I don't know how else to do a remote ubiquity install on physical hardware
<xnox> ogra_: same here, but there are no relevant nfs nor kernel changes that early in the cycle. it was still 3.7 kernel and nfs-utils didn't change. And no scary changes in ubiquity.....
<nuclearbob> ogra_ if we could get off nfs, I'd be pretty happy
<ogra_> i wonder ... dont we have nbd support as well ? or some iscsi setup might do
<nuclearbob> once upon a time I tried packing the squashfs into the initrd that I used over pxe, but I couldn't get casper to pick it up since it wasn't on a device
<ogra_> wow, brave
<ogra_> 800MB initrd ?
<nuclearbob> yeah, it booted
<nuclearbob> just couldn't get casper to use the squashfs
<stgraber> ogra_: no nbd support yet, it's on my todo for Edubuntu though. We have cifs support though
<ogra_> ah, yeah, cifs
<ogra_> i knew there were alternatives :)
<gema> so, nuclearbob, can we use cifs?
<xnox> bug 1096943 I am guessing =)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1096943 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity freezes during nfs-based desktop install from recent live destkop images on physical hardware" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096943
<xnox> looks like you attached some logs?!
<nuclearbob> gema: yeah, if we can get the kernel parameters to use cifs instead of nfs, we should be able to change the setup commands to use that
<gema> nuclearbob: check with bjf or sconklin
<nuclearbob> that's what I got out of a machine when I did an empty preseeed, logged in, started ssh, and started ubiquity manually
<nuclearbob> not quite the same circumstances, and stgraber said when we did that the install completed, but since x locked up, I coultn'd click okay to reboot
<xnox> yeah, you could have preseeded just the "autoreboot"
<xnox> "Jan  7 16:05:06 ubuntu ubiquity: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu" unrelated but looks like networking or /run is not setup properly in the live environment during the install, or the scripts that are executed =/
<nuclearbob> how do I use a preseed when launching ubiquity from the command line?
<stgraber> xnox: that error is issued when /etc/hostname, /etc/hosts and /proc/sys/kernel/hostname don't match, it's unrelated to networking
<nuclearbob> will it still pick up one in /preseed.cfg ?
<xnox> stgraber: yes, true.
<stgraber> xnox: it typically happens when you try to run sudo from a chroot that has a different hostname from the host
<xnox> which is correct. yeah.
<xnox> nuclearbob: one can set environment variable to trick ubiquity into running in the automatic mode. or, since we now have script hooks support, one can drop a script to preseed that when ubiquity starts.
<xnox> "preseed that" means preseed the restart command.
<nuclearbob> xnox: it sounds like we could use the hooks to run the normal preseed after getting an ssh server started on the machine
<xnox> yeah. so hooks are executable files in "/usr/lib/ubiquity/dm-scripts/install" dir.
<xnox> they may not have '.' in their name.
<xnox> nuclearbob: or you can trick ubiquity into running in preseeded mode by simply setting "UBIQUITY_AUTOMATIC" environmental variables.
<nuclearbob> xnox: that sounds easier
<xnox> and I really mean setting. as in it can be anything.
<xnox> ev: blast from the past, I like your style =)))) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Bootstrapping
<xnox> I tend to replace bits and bobs, but that is useful when doing complete redesign =) like you did, or I might have to do again soon.
<xnox> nuclearbob: you can fiddle with debconf on the command line to preseed just a couple of values. http://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/posts/manipulating-debconf-settings-on/
<nuclearbob> xnox: I feel like it would better recreate the bug's conditions to use the whole preseed we'd normally use, if that makes sense to you
<nuclearbob> xnox: it'll be easy to get that into the live fs once ssh is running too
<xnox> nuclearbob: that would be great as well!
<xnox> even better.
<xnox> nuclearbob: we might potentially want to do this all the time, to always get nfs logs / debug what not. Cause even if we fix this once, it will be needed again (when new hw, what not breaks down again)
<nuclearbob> xnox: I'm working in getting the installer syslog sent over the network to the host machine
<xnox> well.... if one gets rsyslogd up an running and sending it over the network that should work.
<nuclearbob> yep, that's the plan
<xnox> nuclearbob: just make sure the limits are cranked up and there is no throttling, cause with debconf set to developer verbosity it can be overwhelming.
<nuclearbob> xnox: good to know, thanks
<ev> xnox: oh god, I remember that thing
<xnox> =))))
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-23
<directhex> how do i suppress a note with d-i? partman is *really* spammy if you install from a usb drive
<FourDollars> How can I build Debian source package from lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/precise-proposed/? I tried `debuild -S` and `bzr builddeb -- -S`. All failed. :(
<xnox> FourDollars: close. $ bzr bd
<FourDollars> make: *** source/console-setup/Keyboard: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<xnox> FourDollars: or ./debian/rules update-local && debuild
<xnox> FourDollars: or fetch the source package from the archive and build that.
<FourDollars> xnox: What I want is Debian source package not Debian binary package.
<xnox> FourDollars: pull-lp-source ubiquity precise-proposed
<xnox> will download the source package for you.
<FourDollars> xnox: Thanks.
<xnox> FourDollars: ./debian/rules update-local && debuild -S (for source package)
<xnox> FourDollars: ~ubuntu-installer branches have ubiquity code, without the embeded d-i & partman udebs.
<FourDollars> xnox: Great! Thanks a lot.
<xnox> the final source package as uploaded into the archive has udeb sources embeded.
<FourDollars> I see.
<xnox> sence the ./debian/rules update[-local] to fetch & unpack those udebs. Which is non-standard from majority of packages unfortunately.
<FourDollars> I know. :)
<cjwatson> directhex: Generally you just need to preseed the note to nothing in particular (so that it winds up marked as seen); however if the installer explicitly forces the note to be reshown (which happens sometimes) then you may need something more creative.  I'm pretty sure there's an override for the case you're referring to, but I'd need a debug log to make sure
<directhex> cjwatson, i'll try an empty note preseed first
<directhex> yay, preseeding also worked as a bypass for debian bug 689416
<ubot2> Debian bug 689416 in src:linux "Nonexistant files are asked for on Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (802.11 a/b/g/n 3X3) Half Mini Card" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/689416
<directhex> hm, nope. "Your installation medium is on /dev/sdb1"
<cjwatson> Is this using d-i or ubiquity?
<directhex> d-i. unless ubiquity can set up luks and i didn't notice, in which case i've been modifying the wrong iso
<cjwatson> d-i partman/filter_mounted boolean false
<cjwatson> Which means the USB device will show up in the partition list and you just have to be careful not to use it in your preseeded recipe
<directhex> i'll give that a shot, ta
<cjwatson> I fear this is undocumented because I suck
<directhex> well if nothing else that made me lol :)
<cjwatson> happy to please
<directhex> go go gadget t530
<directhex> yep, that worked
<cjwatson> grat
<cjwatson> er, great
<directhex> and i think that's it. fallback, metacity, various company-internal packages, and a first-run wizard to set up company mail etc
<directhex> shame i couldn't get EFI to behave, but that's deferred into the future. also couldn't get it down onto a CD
<cjwatson> Nor can we any more ...
<directhex> well i axed unity and qt, which freed up space. and added openjdk-7-jre, which consumed a whole lot of space
<directhex> and 20 meg for crashplan pro
<xnox> nuclearbob: did the nfs hang reproduce itself when running under test with rsyslogd?
<nuclearbob> xnox: I ran into another issue with utah when trying to implement the rsyslog integration.  I have a machine right now where X has frozen up the way it usually does, and hte machine is reachable over ssh.  it looks to me like ubiquity finished, but I haven't been able to get it to pick up my preseed in automatic mode, so it didn't automatically reboot
<xnox> nuclearbob: =/ why does X freeze up? (is it expected / normal?!)
<nuclearbob> xnox: I don't expect it, but it consistenly happens as part of the bug that I'm having an issue with
<xnox> nuclearbob: can you give me details of your presseed file / utah run list and how you are setting up reboot?
<nuclearbob> xnox: would you like them in pastebin, or the bug, or just a pointer to where they are in magners?
<xnox> nuclearbob: any/all will do. Not sure what magners is. Maybe I should learn what that is.
<nuclearbob> xnox: that's the lab where we're having most of the problems since that's where we try to do automated hardware testing with utah.  I'll get you those files
<nuclearbob> xnox: we're not getting far enough when the bug occurs to invoke a runlist, so I usually just use the example installed in /usr/share/utah/client/examples/pass.run, which is here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1563406/
<xnox> ok. thanks.
<antarus> what is this utah thing? :)
<ogra_> automated testing
<xnox> antarus: http://pad.lv/p/utah
<xnox> provisions VMs/bare metal, downloads tests, runs them, reports results. End-to-end testing.
<antarus> holy crap
<antarus> anything to stop using autotest
<antarus> I'll let my testing folks know ;)
<xnox> antarus: yes, please. It should be better. Note that in itself utah does all the side bits, yet one still needs to write the test executable (test.sh, test.py, python -m unittest discover -vvv).
<antarus> we have about 100 tests already
<antarus> we just hate autotest ;)
<antarus> xnox: what do the results look like
<antarus> xnox: UI ?
<antarus> xnox: this is really the only place where autotest is terrible.
<xnox> antarus: talk to folks on #ubuntu-quality. They work with that.
<xnox> antarus: raw logs are nice. But the way I look at them is via jenkins, as they push utah runlists as jenkins results for things I look after.
<antarus> ok
<antarus> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-24
<cjwatson> kentb: this bug is turning into a bit of a nightmare, isn't it - in all fairness I think I have to say that it's currently at risk for 12.04.2
<cjwatson> kentb: (I'm on leave tomorrow, which doesn't help)
<kentb> cjwatson,  ok. indeed it is.  I'll talk to Dell about when they expect to see these drives start selling and whether or not we need to come up with a plan B
<cjwatson> kentb: Do you think it might be possible for me to get remote console access to a box matching the one you're using, somehow?
<cjwatson> (And yeah, I realise I dropped the ball between October and now ...)
<kentb> cjwatson, let me find out wrt to console access...would it help if we could (possibly) express ship a drive to you?
<cjwatson> Difficult - I have very little study space and currently don't have a spare machine to put a drive in
<cjwatson> We need to move house really, but I've been working too hard to prepare for it, so slightly chicken and egg :)
<cjwatson> Maybe in the next place I should look at rack + KVM
<infinity> Every time I move, my inner nerd says "I should totally make room for a 19" rack".  I never do.
<ogra_> mak room, i have a spare one to give away !
<ogra_> *make
<kentb> cjwatson, we're looking into console access but it may not be in enough time for you (we need to do that, anyway for the future).
 * kentb heads to lunch
<danjared> cjwatson: are you still looking to see if you can get remote access?
<danjared> kentb: Custom Solutions would be able to provide remote access. I just need to patch some cables.
<kentb> danjared, ok. cool.
<cjwatson> danjared: That'd be fantastic, thanks.  Due to holiday I won't be able to make use of it until Monday, but if it's available by then I can get right on it.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-01-20
<psivaa> cjwatson: trusty-server installations fail with bug 1270228 starting from 20140117.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1270228 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) ""Loading partman-xfs failed for unknown reasons. Aborting" error in trusty server installations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270228
<psivaa> iirc libvirt and kernel were upgraded on that image
<cjwatson> looking
<cjwatson> psivaa: *looks* like a kernel bug
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, thanks for assigning it to them and the analysis :)
<fish_> gnaa. I was so happy when I finally got my preseed working and now I want to reinstall the system and have to answer questions again. seems that the installer tries to be smart and not removing the old installation
<fish_> anyone which options I have to set to make the installer remove everything which is necessary to come up with the same installation as if run on a empty/new system?
<fish_> partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm and partman-md/device_remove_md is already true
<fish_> but the installer stops asking where to install grub. and if I choose the first and what it seems correct item (sda), after the installation I end up with:
<fish_> [    2.733887] VFS: Cannot open root device "mapper/ubuntu--vg-root" or unknown-block(0,0): error -6
<fish_> hrmm maybe because I haven't set partman-auto/disk
<fish_> no, same
<fish_> this really sucks. trail and error with 15 minutes for each try
<fish_> and nope, again this wasn't it
<fish_> ok, this seems to be caused by a different issue: I'm trying to install precise with a raring backport kernel (linux-image-generic-lts-raring)
<fish_> and it seems that this is somehow breaking the installer: the system will try to boot linux-image-generic-lts-raring but fails to mount / (mapper/ubuntu--vg-root)
<fish_> I've installed several (3 to be specific) with the same preseed expect this kernel but installed the kernel manually afterwards and that worked fine
<fish_> ok found it. looks like it's not creating a initrd for whatever reason
<fish_> I'm happy to report that issue if someone points me in the right direction
<fish_> I guess it won't run `update-initramfs` for that kernel when installed from the debian installer
#ubuntu-installer 2014-01-21
<matsubara> cjwatson, hi, sorry for the delay, the tests take awhile to run. I filed this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1271285 with the logs attached.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1271285 in MAAS "juju bootstrap failing on trusty" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> matsubara: you've pretty much hit my eod ... why do you say trusty though?  the syslog looks like it's from precise
<matsubara> cjwatson, Because MAAS is installed on Trusty but juju bootstrap is bootstrapping on precise. I'll update the description to make that clear
<cjwatson> matsubara: I'd also like to know which installer image (URL, preferably) you're bootstrapping from
<cjwatson> but dinnertime now
<cjwatson> I don't think anything in the precise installer has changed in this area for a long time, certainly not in the time since your last successful test run on jenkins
<cjwatson> if rebooting isn't working right, my bet would be on the kernel, not on the installer
<matsubara> cjwatson, could be... I don't really know where else to look to debug this further, so if you have any tips to debug, please let me know in the bug. Have a nice dinner and we'll talk tomorrow
<xnox> matsubara: if trusty is using 3.13.0-4 kernel, upgrade to -5 or downgrade to -1.
<matsubara> xnox, not really sure how to tell juju to use a different kernel
<cjwatson> well, you can probably just upgrade now, or see if it happens tomorrow ... I assume the jenkins jobs tend to run current of everything since that's kind of their purpose
#ubuntu-installer 2014-01-22
<brendand> shouldn't output from late_command be in /var/log/installer/syslog?
<cjwatson> I'd normally expect so, yes
<xnox> cjwatson: i've merged all the fixed into ubiquity for precise point release that I want to go in. Included sources are refreshed (gained grub-installer 1.68ubuntu5.3). Are there any translation updates needed or is it good to upload?
<xnox> (bdmurray's fix is included)
<cjwatson> good question, how about I go and run an export
<brendand> cjwatson, does anything in the log give a hint as to where the late_command started to run?
<cjwatson> "07preseed"
<fish_> hrm, #ubuntu-boot is pretty empty..
<xnox> i wonder if it should be closed, and people get auto-redirected here.
<xnox> do our installers pull udebs from -security & -updates by default?
<cjwatson> yes
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> xnox: I've committed those translation updates
#ubuntu-installer 2014-01-25
<YamakasY_> hey guys!
<YamakasY_> I heard this channel is great for preseed questions :)
<YamakasY_> ok, I'm adding a puppet repo using my preseed file but puppet 2.7 is installed from the ubuntu repo and not the 3.4 one from the puppet labs repo
<YamakasY_> this is what I do: http://pastebin.com/jQDw3XMk
<cjwatson> (I only have about 30 seconds before I have to run off to stop children destroying the universe.)  Do you also have an apt-setup/local0/...?  apt-setup will count from 0, and stop at the first one that doesn't exist.
<cjwatson> If you don't have a local0, rename this one.
<cjwatson> If that isn't it then I'd need to see an installer syslog.
<cjwatson> (gone)
<YamakasY_> cjwatson: yes did that :) now I read it here :)
<YamakasY_> cjwatson: that works, but it's not going to be installed on 12.04 because of a unmet dependency... on a 12.04 lts I need to to do a dist-upgrade to get it installed
<cjwatson> "d-i pkgsel/upgrade select full-upgrade" might be worth trying then
<YamakasY_> cjwatson: just add it under those lines ?
<cjwatson> Position doesn't matter
<cjwatson> Preseed files are declarative - they're basically setting a bunch of database entries
<cjwatson> Order within embedded scripts obviously matters, but not otherwise
<YamakasY_> cjwatson: ah ok, thanks, restarting the install now
<YamakasY_> cjwatson: I get my lines always proper :)
<YamakasY_> cjwatson: going well so far :)
<YamakasY_> cjwatson: nope, hangs again
<YamakasY_> cjwatson: shouldn't it install the base packages first and than do a d-i pkgsel/upgrade select full-upgrade ?
<YamakasY_> lol, preparing maanpages... maan is moon here ;
<YamakasY_> cjwatson: nope, not going to work
<YamakasY_> damn this is annoying
<YamakasY_> shengyao: he!
#ubuntu-installer 2016-01-25
<xnox> infinity, bah. we should fix that probably, somehow.
<xnox> cjwatson, would you mind merging https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/debian-cd/s390x-el-torito/+merge/283798 and re-spinning s390x server image?
<cjwatson> xnox: done
<xnox> cjwatson, thank you.
<cyphermox> xnox: infinity: not sure it's a failed merge anymore; s390 didn't really change
<cyphermox> and amd64 doesn't look like it prompts for the kernels
<infinity> cyphermox: Oh.  If amd64 doesn't have the bug (you implied that it did), then it's just a failure to write a proper kernel selection case in base-installer for Ubuntu.
<infinity> s/for Ubuntu/for Ubuntu s390x/
<xnox> cjwatson, would you please add me to ~ubuntu-cdimage such that i can manage bug statuses for the s390x bugs in e.g. ubuntu-cdimage project? I promise to do good.
<xnox> or could somebody please reset https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1536981 to trianged.
<cyphermox> infinity: right
<cyphermox> infinity: what I did was say that I had seen that debconf question pop up somewhere
<cyphermox> looking back at amd64.sh, I don't see how it could possibly happen there, it doesn't look like it changed at all since the previous merge.
<cyphermox> (and it's very different from the s390x logic there)
<xnox> cyphermox, the s390x logic looks obsolete, as ubuntu never supported tape, and debian dropped tape support.
<xnox> i'd say there is only one kernel for s390x, in both ubuntu and debian.
<cjwatson> xnox: reset the bug status since I don't remember OTTOMH precisely what that team grants :)
<xnox> cjwatson, ha ha =) fair enough.
<cyphermox> xnox: it's a merge from debian, it should be pretty close to what debian currently has
<xnox> cyphermox, i'm tryng somet out. Whilst true all our $arch tings for kernel are different from deban, a we name everryhing differently. So adjusting s390x appropriately.
<cyphermox> just arch_get_kernel is really wrong
<xnox> cyphermox, i think this should do http://paste.ubuntu.com/14664998/
<cyphermox> just arch_get_kernel needs a change ;)
<xnox> cyphermox, true.
<cyphermox> or, maybe arch_check_usable_kernel too
<xnox> and tests.
<cyphermox> but arch_get_kernel_flavor shouldn't change
<cyphermox> well, yeah, the tests
<xnox> well. is this a bikeshed? =) i copied what we do for ppc64el. and it's our kernels.
<infinity> xnox: Why are you listing generic in unusable?
<infinity> Oh.  You're not.  I can't read.
<infinity> But you need to also include linux-generic
<infinity> Above it.
<infinity> Which I note ppc64el doesn't.  I wonder if that's my bug.
<cyphermox> your bug?
<infinity> As in, I probably wrote the ppc64el bits.
<infinity> Which don't seem to match what amd64 do.
<infinity> That's just the testsuite anyway.  I guess if it passes, it passes.
<infinity> xnox: Right.  Nevermind my comments.  Should be fine as-is.  Just drop the unnecessary change to arch_get_kernel_flavour and you should be golden.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-01-26
<xnox> + cp -lf /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ftp/dists/xenial/main/installer-s390x/current/images/generic/kernel.ubuntu boot1/boot
<xnox> + perl -e 'print pack('\''N'\'', 0x1000000)'
<xnox> in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu-server/xenial/daily-20160126.log
<xnox> i would have been expecting the call to tools/gen-s390-cd-kernel.pl, and later in mkisofs call to have "-no-emul-boot" and "-b" "boot/ubuntu.ikr"
<xnox> cjwatson, could you check that revision 1928 is actually checkout / tree is updated on the cdimage building host?
<xnox> please
<cjwatson> seems not
<cjwatson> perhaps I forgot to
<cjwatson> pulled, rebuilding
<xnox> (add grammar as appropriate "is actually checked out and the tree is updated"?!) /me fails at tenses
<xnox> cjwatson, tah.
<cjwatson> sorry for the confusion
<xnox> cjwatson, no worries. in other news i've been using my locally botched up image for two days =) instead of the el-torito-less iso.1 download =)
<cjwatson> heh, easy to do
<xnox> failed to build \o/
#ubuntu-installer 2016-01-27
<CarlFK> dhcp server gives same IP based on mac.  I want the installer to use that as a static IP so that the box does not need the dhcp server later
<xnox> cjwatson, if you have a minute, this should hopefully unbreak the s390x builds -> https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/debian-cd/s390x-bugfixes/+merge/284137
<cjwatson> xnox: done, building
<xnox> thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2016-01-30
<marlinc> It would be great if it were possible to install to a directory using the Ubiquity installer (without the bootloader being installed). This would make it a lot easier to install Ubuntu on a ZFS root for example
<marlinc> One could set up the pool using a live USB. And then let the installer install to a ZFS dataset. (Which is essentially the same as installing to ext4. Without the need for creating partitions etc).
<marlinc> Or possibly in the alternate installer
<wxl> hey folks is there anywhere that discusses the reasons why changes to ubiquity-slideshow happen right before release?
 * wxl hands cptmashek some tea
<wxl> well, that's tisane
<wxl> nevermind
<wxl> omg wrong channel hahahahaha
#ubuntu-installer 2016-01-31
<infinity> wxl: They can happen any time after UI bits are frozen, but before that, it's a bit daft, since your screenshots might not match reality.
#ubuntu-installer 2017-01-23
<Laney> xnox: cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubiquity/no-gtk-modules/+merge/313473 please review
<Laney> ubiquity-dm is basically broken
<cyphermox> Laney: yeah, I know
<cyphermox> I'm merging this now
<Laney> cyphermox: ok, thanks, see my comments for some minor improvements you could make at the same time
<cyphermox> yup
<fossfreedom> cyphermox: +1 for the no-gtk-modules fix. cheers.  Any chance you can also look at our merge proposal which is in the same area please for Ubuntu Budgie? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1657447
<cyphermox> in install, the panel should normally just be ubiquity's panel.
#ubuntu-installer 2017-01-26
<jbicha> bug 1659448
<jbicha> ubot9: wake up!
<jbicha> "grub fails to install bootloader for zesty LVM with Encryption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1659448
<jbicha> cyphermox: do you anticipate but 1659448 being fixed today? I'm doing an Ubuntu GNOME zesty Alpha2 candidate respin now but can wait for that
<cyphermox> jbicha: most definitely not, it needs careful testing. I have a fix in mind, but it's a little special that it needs rebuilding ubiquity and some testing to make sure I don't break lvm in the process
<jbicha> cyphermox: no problem, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2017-01-27
<cyphermox> jbicha: it will be in for tomorrow though, most likely, it's just that I'm nearing EOD and still got some testing to do
<jbicha> cyphermox: sure, it's kind of late today
<jbicha> Alpha2 was scheduled for tomorrow evening so I don't know if there will be much time for iso testing or if flavors will want to respin for that
<jbicha> this is our fault for apparently not testing that path since mid-November!
<jbicha> but then in the space of 15 min., you get 2 consecutive bug numbers for the same bug
#ubuntu-installer 2018-01-22
<frechdachs69> is this the channel for ubiquity?
#ubuntu-installer 2018-01-25
<zduniak> hi guys, hopefully i'm on the proper channel. I'm creating a custom installation ISO for an Ubuntu-derived distro for deploying server edu solutions in low-connectivity settings (so it has to work fully offline)
<zduniak> my initial approach (which has been working quite nicely over the last few months) was using the core installer and then adding a preseed with a bunch of commands / services to perform a partially online installation
<zduniak> but now I need to pin the packages and bundle all the software in a way that it can be installed in the middle of a literal jungle, so I'm trying to replace the whole repository in the ISO with my custom repo with pinned versions generated using aptly
<zduniak> I just replace dists / pool with what aptly generated (which is a perfectly valid debian repo), but when I try to run the installer, it doesn't seem to mount the cdrom (works just fine if i dont replace the repos)
<zduniak> when i click continue and go into the shell, cdrom is mounted and all files are there
<zduniak> could anyone familiar with installer's internals please help me? it feels like I am removing some package and the installer is failing silently
<zduniak> what's interesting is that there are no errors in the syslog
<zduniak> i see that cdrom-detect is missing in my repo
<zduniak> is there some sort of a meta package for the installer?
#ubuntu-installer 2018-01-26
<ProfMac> I think you are in the right channel.  I generated my first .seed file this summer, including some fancy disk partitioning.  The process seemed fragile.  One thing I learned is that Pangolin 12.04 does not support much of what I was trying to do.  Trusty 14.04 supports it much better, and I am pinned to it for other reasons.  I suspect 16.04 is even better, but I haven't gone there yet.  So ... disclosing which base di
<ProfMac> stro is an important piece of intelligence.  I came up to speed on git after I finished producing a .seed file that worked for me.  Even as we speed I am making design decisions on how to design my distribution.  I think I will switch to multiple CD/DVD .iso images what contain .git repositories.  These can be checked out by commit number so that the software is pinned.  I also generate sha256 to report back, just to v
<ProfMac> erify that things went well.  I went to CDs in lieu of scp because I could separate the two processes in time, but that is a special case of poor communication.
<ProfMac> A now obsolete version of my preseed install is available on https://github.com/a-mcintosh/Trusty-preseed.git, if you have time to look.
<zduniak> that's quite interesting, though after fighting with the installer I think I'll just stick to only pinning the additionally installed software and trusting ubuntu to not break anything
<zduniak> it seems that for truly "iot" devices, a proper yocto-based distribution is by far a better solution
<zduniak> I didn't see any packaging stuff in there, so I assume that you just used the local networking for any installation
#ubuntu-installer 2019-01-23
<acheronuk> cyphermox: hi
<cyphermox> acheronuk: hi
